# Freebox TV devient multiposte !



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2005)

_Nous apprenons dans un communiqué de presse que le bouquet Freebox TV va devenir multiposte !

Ainsi, d'ici quelques jours vous aurez la possibilité de regarder la télévision Freebox par votre ordinateur. Le contrôle d'accès sera aussi sécurisé que par le biais du service télévision.

Expérimentation réservée au dégroupés bénéficiant du service télévisions.

Retrouvez ci-dessous l'intégralité du communiqué de presse.


Paris, le 1er décembre 2005
Freebox TV devient multiposte !

Grâce à la Freebox, les abonnés peuvent désormais regarder les chaînes du bouquet sur leur écran d?ordinateur en plus de leur écran de télévision.

Souhaitant poursuivre l'extension de son offre de télévision, Free permet à tous ses abonnés ayant accès à son service de télévision de regarder les chaînes du bouquet Freebox TV sur leur écran de télévision et dans les prochains jours sur leur écran d?ordinateur transformé par la Freebox en téléviseur.

Après avoir transformé la Freebox en Media Center grâce à Freeplayer, Free renforce ainsi la convergence entre l?ordinateur et la télévision.

Free ne diffuse bien évidemment pas le flux de télévision sur Internet. Il est sécurisé au niveau des DSLAM (Digital Subscriber Line Access Multiplexeur) pour protéger l'intégrité des chaînes diffusées par ADSL et d'en limiter l'accès aux seuls abonnés.

L'infrastructure de Free permet que le contrôle d?accès soit aussi fiable que celui apporté jusqu'à présent en monoposte.

Répondant à une forte demande de ses utilisateurs, cette innovation donne l?accès à la télévision à des foyers non équipés de téléviseurs (jeunes, foyers à revenus modestes, colocations?). Free dépassera ainsi le million d?utilisateurs réguliers du service de télévision sur Freebox soit environ 5 % des téléspectateurs français. Sous réserve d?éligibilité de la ligne téléphonique de l?abonné.

Uniquement pour les chaînes du basic . Expérimentation ouverte à tous les abonnés ayant accès au service TV de la Freebox à compter du mois de décembre 2005._



Génial , non ?


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Décembre 2005)

Tu m'étonnes !!!!  

mais c'est actuellement possible ? ou bien est ce en cours d'élaboration ?

Scuze moi mais j'ai un peu la tête dans le c*l !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2005)

Il y a marque a compter du mois de décembre , ca doit etre faisable , on est le 2 décembre donc a essayer


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Décembre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> _cette innovation donne l?accès à la télévision à des foyers non équipés de téléviseurs (jeunes, foyers à revenus modestes, colocations?). F_



Sauf qu'il risque d'y avoir un problème : quid de la redevance TV dans ce cas?


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2005)

Il ne reste plus qu'a virer France Television et tu payes pas la redevance car a l'origine la redevance c pour eux


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Décembre 2005)

techniquement c'est le tuner TV que tu payes ! quid de la tv via ADSL ?? voilà une question à se poser !!

en tout cas si je pouvias me séparer de la redevance ça m'arrangerais


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Décembre 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> techniquement c'est le tuner TV que tu payes ! quid de la tv via ADSL ?? voilà une question à se poser !!
> 
> en tout cas si je pouvias me séparer de la redevance ça m'arrangerais



C'est un peu réducteur...

Extrait du BO :

1.2. LE FAIT GÉNÉRATEUR
Le fait générateur de la redevance est constitué par la détention d'un appareil récepteur de télévision ou
d'un dispositif assimilé permettant la réception de la télévision, appréciée au 1er janvier de l'année au titre
de laquelle la redevance audiovisuelle est due.


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Extrait du BO :
> 
> 1.2. LE FAIT GÉNÉRATEUR
> Le fait générateur de la redevance est constitué par la détention d'un appareil récepteur de télévision ou
> ...



Ouais donc si je comprend bien la TV par ADSL pourrait être considéré comme tel, donc prise en compte pour la redevance TV...

enfin pour le moment je vois pas ou sur le site de Free c'est expliqué comment procéder :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Décembre 2005)

Mince, ça veut dire que potentiellement l'administration pourrait décider d'ajouter la Freebox comme appareil récepteur et par défaut taxer ses utilisateurs sans chercher à savoir s'ils utilisent la fonction télé ou non.

Personnellement je n'ai pas de télé depuis des années, pas tant pour éviter la redevance (un peu quand même faut bien avouer), mais surtout par choix de vie, et je me vois mal me faire taxer à ce titre. Ça rejoint le principe de taxation des supports numériques (disques optiques, disques durs, stockages de tous types...) par les organismes de perception de droits d'auteurs musicaux au titre qu'il est possible d'y enregistrer de la musique, alors que ça n'est pas une utilisation systématique. Bref ça devient très agaçant pour rester poli.


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

la différence majeure avec les diverses taxes appliquées au monde de la musique, c'est qu'une grande partie de la redevance télé sert au financement des chaînes nationales (france2, france3, france4, france5 plus d'autres comme gulli ou la nouvelle chaîne d'information internationale ou france télévision posséde une partie du capitale).

cela dit, il est évident que quelqu'un qui ne regarde jamais la télé est injustement taxé.

enfin pour finir est asujeti à la redevance tout foyer disposant au moins d'un appareil de réception de la télévision, même si les chaînes publiques ne sont pas accessibles.

en gros, propriétaires d'un téléviseur, d'un modem adsl proposant une offre de télévision (freebox, livebox, 9box...) ou simplement d'un tuner dans votre PC, vous devez payé la redevance...


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas précisé mais, je suppose que, une fois de plus, cette nouvelle possibilité ne concerne que les possesseurs de Freebox V3 & V4, non ?
Avec une V2, je n'ai que mes yeux pour pleurer.... ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Décembre 2005)

Sauf que j'ai le choix d'avoir une télé ou non, tandis que je n'ai pas le choix de choisir Free comme fournisseur d'accès internet (ou tout fournisseur qui proposerait un système similaire) sans me retrouver de fait avec un récepteur télé. 

C'est alors un service qu'on m'impose et je me demande s'il n'y a pas des textes de loi au sujet de la vente groupée de produits différents forcée, qui pourraient obliger Free à proposer une Freebox sans option télé, ou tout au moins clairement séparer ces services, comme on voudrait obliger Microsoft à ne pas imposer son navigateur internet et son lecteur vidéo avec son système d'exploitation. Personnellement je trouve qu'il y en a un peu marre de ces cumuls de services qu'on nous impose et qu'on n'a pas forcément envie d'avoir. 

C'est un peu pareil avec la téléphonie mobile, on veut absolument nous ajouter des tas de fonctionnalités qui représentent surtout un intérêt aux opérateurs pour qui c'est une manne financière énorme. La téléphonie mobile en elle-même n'est plus qu'un produit d'appel servant de support à un maximum de services chers payés et de moins en moins évitables.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> une grande partie de la redevance télé sert au financement des chaînes nationales (france2, france3, france4, france5 plus d'autres comme gulli ou la nouvelle chaîne d'information internationale ou france télévision posséde une partie du capitale).
> 
> cela dit, il est évident que quelqu'un qui ne regarde jamais la télé est injustement taxé.


La redevance ne sert pas qu'à la télévision. Une partie est également distribuée au groupement Radio-France et aussi à l'INA.


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La redevance ne sert pas qu'à la télévision. Une partie est également distribuée au groupement Radio-France et aussi à l'INA.


c'est pourquoi j'ai précisé "une grande partie" et non pas la totalité 

mais merci d'avoir précisé les choses


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourquoi j'ai précisé "une grande partie" et non pas la totalité


Ma réponse valait pour cette phrase :


			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il est évident que quelqu'un qui ne regarde jamais la télé est injustement taxé.


J'aurais du réduire la citation.


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ma réponse valait pour cette phrase :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben oui, sinon on comprend plus rien   

autant pour moi 

t'as doublement mérité ton coupd'boule


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi c'est une bonne nouvelle et une vraie nouveauté. Reste a savoir si on pourra enregistrer. Et quand tout cela sera opérationnel.
Le fil sur ce sujet sur les forums de Freenews est là.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que j'ai le choix d'avoir une télé ou non, tandis que je n'ai pas le choix de choisir Free comme fournisseur d'accès internet (ou tout fournisseur qui proposerait un système similaire) sans me retrouver de fait avec un récepteur télé.
> 
> C'est alors un service qu'on m'impose et je me demande s'il n'y a pas des textes de loi au sujet de la vente groupée de produits différents forcée, qui pourraient obliger Free à proposer une Freebox sans option télé, ou tout au moins clairement séparer ces services, comme on voudrait obliger Microsoft à ne pas imposer son navigateur internet et son lecteur vidéo avec son système d'exploitation.


La référence à Microsoft n'est pas vraiment valable. Ce dernier impose son navigateur alors qu'il existe des alternatives.
Dans le cas de Free (ou de tout autre FAI), tu ne peux avoir qu'un seul et unique fournisseur internet sur une ligne donnée. 
Si l'offre de Free ne te convient pas, rien ne t'empeche d'aller voir ailleurs et même pour moins cher.
Il est évident que pour ceux qui ont déjà un abonnement à Noos pour la TV se foutent completement de l'offre globale de Free et si ils la prennent quand même, il leur reste l'ultime possibilité de ne pas l'utiliser.
J'ai une voiture équipée d'un cendrier alors que je ne fume pas. Il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de crier au scandale parce qu'on m'imposerait une fonctionnalité qui ne m'interesse pas (voire me pousserait à fumer ?).

Je comprend ton problème qui serait lié au fait qu'il existerait une possibilité de te faire raquer la redevance par ce que tu es abonné à Free pour l'internet et que tu n'utilises pas la fonction de TV. 
Je suis d'accord mais on en est pas encore là et on en est même assez loin, parce que avant de faire raquer les internautes, il va d'abord falloir qu'ils s'occupent du cas des millions d'abonnés au numérique, cable ou satellite, dont les opérateurs sont farouchement contre le fait de divulguer le listing de leur abonnés, s'appuyant sur la sacro-sainte loi informatique et libertée.... Bref, on a encore du temps devant nous.

En attendant, ne confond pas fonctionnalité *proposée* avec *imposée*...


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui tout à fait, je suis d'accord, et heureusement qu'on n'y est pas, c'était juste une vue de l'esprit, très théorique. Et effectivement j'ai la liberté de ne pas choisir Free. 

Ceci dit pour contrebalancer ma réflexion précédente, j'ai aussi la chance d'être un abonné satisfait de Free depuis plusieurs années, que je n'ai pas mis des mois à être connecté lorsque je me suis inscrit, ni à être totalement dégroupé quand je l'ai demandé et que globalement je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de quoi que ce soit chez eux sans avoir jamais du avoir à faire avec leur hotline.


----------



## gratteur-fou (2 Décembre 2005)

Sinon est-ce que c'est comptible avec le wifi ?


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon est-ce que c'est comptible avec le wifi ?



je l'espère sincérement, je me vois deja avec mon powerbook 15" au lit, matant des friends sur AB1  

ou alors le catch le jeudi soir sur RTL9 !!


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2005)

Ca serait bien que MaLigne TV fasse la meme chose


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi la chance d'être un abonné satisfait de Free depuis plusieurs années, que je n'ai pas mis des mois à être connecté lorsque je me suis inscrit, ni à être totalement dégroupé quand je l'ai demandé et que globalement je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de quoi que ce soit chez eux sans avoir jamais du avoir à faire avec leur hotline.


Halleluia !!


----------



## boodou (3 Décembre 2005)

On pourra enregistrer les programmes TV sur l'ordi ??


----------



## valoriel (3 Décembre 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> On pourra enregistrer les programmes TV sur l'ordi ??


je ne pense pas... du moins free ne proposera pas cette possibilité. maintenant, rien ne dit qu'un petit malin (et heureusement, il y en a beaucoup ) ne ne développera pas très vite une chouette application 

celà dit, derrière tout ça, il y a la question de la légalité de la chose. free n'a jamais proposé de disque dur pour le freebox à cause justement des problèmes d'ayant-droit... :hein:


----------



## ntx (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
au sujet de la redevance, voici un petit article de PC Impact avec les liens vers les textes officiels qui résume bien la situation.


----------



## nikolo (5 Décembre 2005)

tu peux deja brancher ta freebox sur ton ordi si tu as un director 's cut et en plus enregistrer la tele sur ton ordi sans probleme.

C'est juste que maintenant tu n'as plus besoin de boitier, cela passera directement par le flux ADSL vers ton mac.


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Décembre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> tu peux deja brancher ta freebox sur ton ordi si tu as un director 's cut et en plus enregistrer la tele sur ton ordi sans probleme.
> 
> C'est juste que maintenant tu n'as plus besoin de boitier, cela passera directement par le flux ADSL vers ton mac.



Oui c'est pour ça que je me demande pourquoi ils se prennent la tête avec leurs histoires de légalité d'enregistrement de la TV à partir de la FreeBox ...


----------



## nicogala (5 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> au sujet de la redevance, voici un petit article de PC Impact avec les liens vers les textes officiels qui résume bien la situation.


Donc: pas de redevance


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Donc: pas de redevance



Bon ben je vais revendre ma télé et m'acheter un Apple Display alors


----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Décembre 2005)

Et vous n'avez toujours pas d'idée si cela pourrait fonctionner avec le wifi


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pour ça que je me demande pourquoi ils se prennent la tête avec leurs histoires de légalité d'enregistrement de la TV à partir de la FreeBox ...


Parce qu'il y a une grosse différence entre offrir directement, officiellement cette fonctionnalité et la contourner (boitier externe). Sans parler du fait que cette fonction permet le transfert des données sans sortir du domaine numérique et donc sans perte, impossible autrement.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous n'avez toujours pas d'idée si cela pourrait fonctionner avec le wifi


Calme toi. Si personne ne te répond c'est que personne ne sait. Pour l'instant, cette nouvelle fonctionnalité n'existe pas, on ne peut donc pas la tester. Patience.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (5 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous n'avez toujours pas d'idée si cela pourrait fonctionner avec le wifi


 La réponse est ici


----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Décembre 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est ici



Merci pour ta précision.


----------



## nicogala (5 Décembre 2005)

Mince: 
"La Loi des Finances du 6 juillet 2005, article 1605, exonère les détenteurs d'ordinateurs équipés de tuners TV de la redevance audiovisuelle, à l'inverse de tout autres dispositifs de réception, dont les moniteurs équipés d&#8217;un tuner, *démodulateurs de signaux provenant* d&#8217;un satellite, d&#8217;un réseau câblé ou *d&#8217;une ligne téléphonique*"
Pfff...


----------



## trevise (7 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mince:
> "La Loi des Finances du 6 juillet 2005, article 1605, exonère les détenteurs d'ordinateurs équipés de tuners TV de la redevance audiovisuelle, à l'inverse de tout autres dispositifs de réception, dont les moniteurs équipés d&#8217;un tuner, *démodulateurs de signaux provenant* d&#8217;un satellite, d&#8217;un réseau câblé ou *d&#8217;une ligne téléphonique*"



Donc si on a un boitier TNT relié à son mac, on ne paye rien (il y a un démodulateur, mais le signal ne vient ni du satellite, ni du cable, ni de la ligne téléphonique).

En même temps, comme il est impossible de contrôler...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il y a une grosse différence entre offrir directement, officiellement cette fonctionnalité et la contourner (boitier externe). Sans parler du fait que cette fonction permet le transfert des données sans sortir du domaine numérique et donc sans perte, impossible autrement.



Ben que je sache brancher sa FB sur un magnetoscope ce n'est pas du contournement ???


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

Si ton magnétoscope est muni d'un tuner, il est soumis à la redevance.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ben que je sache brancher sa FB sur un magnetoscope ce n'est pas du contournement ???


La perte de définition est telle que ça ne présente pas de danger pour les ayants droits, à l'inverse d'un flux numérique enregistré sur un disque dur et reproductible à l'infini, d'où les protections intégrés aux décodeurs équipés de DD.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Donc si on a un boitier TNT relié à son mac, on ne paye rien (il y a un démodulateur, mais le signal ne vient ni du satellite, ni du cable, ni de la ligne téléphonique).


Non. La liste citée est *non exhaustive*. 



> à l'inverse de tout autres dispositifs de réception, *dont* les moniteurs équipés d?un tuner


----------



## trevise (8 Décembre 2005)

Exact, j'ai lu trop vite.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Voilà ca vient de sortir ca marche avec VLC donc aussi sous notre plateforme 

Plus d'inofs ici : http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Voilà http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/


----------



## nicogala (23 Décembre 2005)

cool... mais chez moi :

access_output_udp: failed to open a connection (udp)
stream_out_standard: no suitable sout access module for `udp/ts://http::1234//mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main: stream chained failed for `std{access=udp,mux=ts,url="http::1234//mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u"}'
main: cannot start stream output instance, aborting

Malgrès reboot de la FB ... ça fonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

non le nouveau firmware n'a pas encore été déployé apparement, ni le fichiers m3u ...  

donc faut encore attendre


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

merci pour le lien 
Par contre chez moi non plus ça ne marche pas 
il faut attendre maintenant...


----------



## JediMac (23 Décembre 2005)

Ça implique donc de remettre à zéro le compteur de remise des 3 euros par mois sur les frais d'activation si on opte pour cette option.
Mais je n'ai pas vu si ce service était possible avec une connexion WIFI, je pense que oui.


----------



## kapov (23 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir à tous.....

Je viens d'essayer mais VLC n'arrive pas a se connecter à l'url: http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

Quelqu'un d'autre a essayé?

merci...


----------



## shalero (23 Décembre 2005)

Il faut attendre la mise à jour du firmware qui aura lieu en soirée, voire cette nuit.
Donc rebooter la frifri pour qu'elle intégre ce firmware et let's go, Emilio


----------



## arcank (23 Décembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de RAZ de l'ancienneté, mais ils veulent qu'on accepte les nouveaux tarifs de téléphonie. Mais il me semble que l'on peut quand même garder les anciens tarifs mais alors c'est un bordel...

Arcank (un non dégroupé )

Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Toz (23 Décembre 2005)

shalero a dit:
			
		

> Il faut attendre la mise à jour du firmware qui aura lieu en soirée, voire cette nuit.
> Donc rebooter la frifri pour qu'elle intégre ce firmware et let's go, Emilio


Toujours pas déployé, le firmware :-(
Sinon pour le Ping ça fonctionne. Mais il ne faut pas écrire "ping mafreebox.freebox.fr" comme ils le disent sur le site, mais "mafreebox.freebox.fr", et là y'a du ping.
J'ai hate de voir ce que ça donne....
Un super cadeau de Noël.


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2005)

... ne marche toujours pas chez moi , et vous ??


----------



## MarcMame (24 Décembre 2005)

Pfffff, encore un truc réservé aux Freebox V3 & V4...


----------



## anonyme 1er (24 Décembre 2005)

chez moi non plus...


----------



## ParanoX (24 Décembre 2005)

> Attention : L'accès au service multiposte implique la prise de connaissance et la validation des nouvelles Conditions Générales de Vente qui, entre autres, intègrent et couvrent les usages de cette solution. Une fois les nouvelles C.G.V. validées, le service multiposte est disponible sous 24h.


à part ça la charrue tire toujours les boeufs, en attendant que le fermier revienne mettre de l'ordre dans tout ça...


----------



## Lastrada (24 Décembre 2005)

La situation chez moi à ce matin :

1/ Les CGV sont acceptées depuis le Freeplayer cad depuis longtemps
2/ Le firmware est à jour puisque je résoud l'adresse *mafreebox.freebox.fr* via un  ping (212.27.38.253)
3/ J'ai installé la version recommandée de VLC (0.8.4)

Nonobstant, j'obtiens systématiquement l'erreur suivante :

'main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u''

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée, une piste ? et surtout est-ce qu'au moins une personne a réussi à faire fonctionner le bouzin ?


----------



## vincmyl (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi qui suis sous MaLigneTV j'aimerais que cette possibilté se fasse aussi


----------



## Toz (24 Décembre 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> La situation chez moi à ce matin :
> 
> 1/ Les CGV sont acceptées depuis le Freeplayer cad depuis longtemps
> 2/ Le firmware est à jour puisque je résoud l'adresse *mafreebox.freebox.fr* via un  ping (212.27.38.253)


j'y connais pas grand chose, mais pour savoir si le nouveau firmware est installé, il faut qu'après le rectangle sur l'écran de la freebox, il y ait les traits horizontaux qui bougent de bas en haut.
Et ça, j'ai pas eu.
pourtant le ping fonctionne aussi...
attendons...


----------



## Mathoov (24 Décembre 2005)

Vous pensez qu'il y aura possibilité d'enregistrer ce flux TV avec VLC ou un autre logiciel ?
Histoire de ce servir de son MAC comme "magnétoscope"  
Merci pour vos feedback !
A+


----------



## BigEdison (24 Décembre 2005)

Hello,
Ca y est c?est opérationnel, marche nickel sur mon powerbook, qualité impecc?, fluide en wifi (occupation réseau : entre 300 et 400 ko/s), occupation CPU : 40%
par contre un léger effet d?entrelacement sur les chaines "secondaires" et surtout....pas de freezeeeeee


----------



## shalero (24 Décembre 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> La situation chez moi à ce matin :
> 
> 1/ Les CGV sont acceptées depuis le Freeplayer cad depuis longtemps
> 2/ Le firmware est à jour puisque je résoud l'adresse *mafreebox.freebox.fr* via un  ping (212.27.38.253)
> ...



Sur les forums de Freenews y a tout de même un paquet d'acharnés du bulbe qui ont veillé toute la nuit pour attendre ces fichues MAJ.  Sur le topic correspondant, on va atteindre le....3000ème message  ......y sont fous !!
Aux dernières nouvelles ce matin, d'après ce que j'ai compris, ils mettent à jouur les DSLAM par ordre alphabétique ; si vous avez un DSLAM qui commence par la lettre 'B', ça semble déjà OK, mais la progression totale va prendre 5H, ce qui doit vouloir dire que tout le monde devrait pouvoir avoir accès au service en début d'après-midi.
Notez l'accumulation de conditionnels à la Coluche   
Moi je vous laisse je pars bosser et puis après en congés, je verrai ça en 2006, bonnes fêtes à tous !!!


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

Mon DSLAM est mis à jour, j'ai le nouveau firmware et je pingue bien comme il faut mais j'ai VLC qui me dit :
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'


----------



## mendoza (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi ça marche chez moi. (Paris 13)
Mais je n'arrive pas pour le moment à changer de chaîne.
Avec VLC j'arrive sur France 2 et je suis coincé, la playlist
ne s'ouvre pas.


----------



## Mgx (24 Décembre 2005)

D'après la news de MacG, la mise à jour n'est toujours pas effective...? Enfin sur Freenews certains ont déjà ouvert la boîte de Pandore télévisuelle.. Ah, le plaisir de passer Noyel dans son lit à mater la télé.. bigr.

Quand aux possibilités d'enregistrer les programmes, ci fait : c'est possible! Reste à savoir comment, découvrons.. Perso, je rentre près de ma Freebox lundi, il me tarde d'essayer!


----------



## Mathoov (24 Décembre 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Quand aux possibilités d'enregistrer les programmes, ci fait : c'est possible! Reste à savoir comment, découvrons.. Perso, je rentre près de ma Freebox lundi, il me tarde d'essayer!



Apparement il faudrai utiliser un des "mod" de VLC qui permette d'enregistrer...
Nous verons bien 

En tout cas c'est très joli 
http://motthieu.free.fr/hghg.tiff
(attention 2,3 Mo tout de même...)

A+


----------



## mammouth (24 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de mettre à jour ma Freebox, j'ai bien la liste des chaines qui s'affichent ds VLC, mais qd je double-clic sur l'une d'entre elles, il ne se passe rien :-(
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ?


----------



## Cricri (24 Décembre 2005)

*****


> access_mms: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
> main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

J'avais le même pblm, j'ai rebooté et arrêté le firewall et LittleSnicht et ça roule (mais bcp de lignes horizontales dans les mouvements)


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai rebooté, arrêté le Firewall et LittleSnicht et ça marche 
par contre j'ai pas trouvé comment ouvrir deux fenêtres...


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Ca y est c?est opérationnel, marche nickel sur mon powerbook, qualité impecc?, fluide en wifi (occupation réseau : entre 300 et 400 ko/s), occupation CPU : 40%
> par contre un léger effet d?entrelacement sur les chaines "secondaires" et surtout....pas de freezeeeeee


 donc ça marche en wifi ?

edit: j'ai un problème de ping. Quand je mets l'adresse "*ping mafreebox.freebox.fr*" et que j'appuie sur _ping_ il me dit:



> Ping a démarré...
> 
> ping: cannot resolve ping mafreebox.freebox.fr: Unknown host



une solution ?


----------



## Mathoov (24 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai pas trouvé comment ouvrir deux fenêtres...



Tu ré-ouvre le même flux ? Clic droit sur une nouvelle chaine ?

Tu pourrait nous faire un petit screenshot ?  
Merci,
A+


----------



## mammouth (24 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'avais le même pblm, j'ai rebooté et arrêté le firewall et LittleSnicht et ça roule (mais bcp de lignes horizontales dans les mouvements)


Je viens d'essayer le reboot et le firewall et ça ne marche toujours pas chez moi (je suis en Wifi)


----------



## cyp (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, chez moi non plus, ça ne marche pas, et il me rajoute (VLC) :

livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

livedotcom: TCP rollover failed, aborting

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

c'est bon ça marche en fait...et j'ai mou coupe feu activé et je suis en wifi 
Je suis trop content merci beaucoup


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

Non, je vois pas comment en ouvrir deux... j'aimerai voir Arte à la fois en français et en allement 

Voici une capture:


----------



## Totophe (24 Décembre 2005)

mouai bien c'est pas évident à faire marcher. Même en desactivant little Snitch, ça ne passe toujours pas chez moi. Pourtant le ping répond.

J'ai une borne airport, qui interfère peut être ?



```
main debug: deleting playlist item `playlist.m3u'
main debug: adding playlist item `playlist.m3u' ( http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u )
main debug: creating new input thread
main debug: waiting for thread completion
main debug: thread 43590656 (input) created at priority 37 (src/input/input.c:230)
main debug: `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u' gives access `http' demux `' path `mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main debug: creating demux: access='http' demux='' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main debug: looking for access_demux module: 0 candidates
main warning: no access_demux module matched "http"
main debug: creating access 'http' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main debug: looking for access2 module: 6 candidates
access_http debug: http: server='mafreebox.freebox.fr' port=80 file='/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80
main debug: connection in progress
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
main debug: connection timed out
access_http error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80
main debug: connection in progress
main debug: connection timed out
access_http error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80
main debug: connection in progress
main debug: connection timed out
access_mms error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
access_file warning: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u: No such file or directory
cdda warning: could not open mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
main warning: no access2 module matching "http" could be loaded
main error: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main debug: thread 43590656 joined (src/input/input.c:386)
main: nothing to play
```


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

cyp a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, chez moi non plus, ça ne marche pas, et il me rajoute (VLC) :
> 
> livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress
> 
> ...


J'ai le même message... 
Arrête le coupe-feu et tout va bien.


----------



## jaguymac (24 Décembre 2005)

Si quelqu'un sait comment enregister la vidéo qu'on regarde je suis preneur.


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même message...
> Si j'ai la foi :hein: j'irai chercher sur les forums de freebox "addicts"... sinon j'attends de voir


tu as attendu 24 heures pour que ça s'active ?


----------



## mammouth (24 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ça marche en fait...et j'ai mou coupe feu activé et je suis en wifi
> Je suis trop content merci beaucoup


As-tu fais quelque chose de particulier pour que ça marche ?
Moi, j'ai essayé plusieurs trucs et toujours rien...  

J'en profite pour savoir si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour que le freeplayer joue des chansons à la suite et non pas une à une...


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> tu as attendu 24 heures pour que ça s'active ?


Je n'ai rien fait de spécial :
- je me suis réveillé ce matin :sleep:
- j'ai téléchargé la version modifiée de VLC
- j'ai accepté les nouvelles cgv
- j'ai rebooté la freebox
- j'ai arrété le coupe feu

Tout ça dans le désordre...

ah, si, j'ai jeté un oeil sur la configuration routeur de la freebox et y ai vu quelques modifs que je n'avais pas faites manuellement (ports 6500 et 6502)
Sinon, j'ai passé ma machine en DHCP avec IP manuelle pour qu'elle corresponde à celle du FreePlayer (que je n'utilise pas).
Je pense que cela n'a rien à voir. mais bon, je l'ai fait.

Sinon, mon DSLAM est en début de liste alphabétique (Berthelemy) donc cela a peut être une influence sur le déploiement des versions sur les dslam ???

Sinon, pour moi qui suis assez loin avec une ligne toute pourrie, la qualité de l'image est très satisfaisante et surtout pas de freeze !


----------



## hugo76 (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

pensez vous que le fait d'être derriere un routeur puisse bloquer le service.
En effet pour moi le ping fonctionne mais j'ai ce message d'erreur sur VLC :

access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80


un idée?

schuss


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fait tout ça hier en fin d'aprem, et dans l'ordre je crois 
Après, j'ai essayé VLC, et là ça ne marchait pas..._peut-être que j'ai eu le même message que toi..._ensuite ce matin au réveil je réessaye et là tout marche 
Donc d'après moi, il vaudrait mieux que tu attendes ce soir ou demain matin le jour de Noël 
Voilà et tiens nous au courant !


ah un dernier truc: quelle est la version de ta freebox ?


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai la playlist, mais pas moyen d'afficher quoi que ce soit......

je suis derriere un routeur.....


----------



## mammouth (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai une v4.
Je viens de faire un test intéressant. Quand j'essaye d'ouvrir une video depuis le freeplayer, la barre de progression bouge mais je n'ai ni le son ni la video ???
Bizare, non ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

mammouth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une v4.
> Je viens de faire un test intéressant. Quand j'essaye d'ouvrir une video depuis le freeplayer, la barre de progression bouge mais je n'ai ni le son ni la video ???
> Bizare, non ?


 là je ne peux pas t'aider, trop compliqué pour moi, désolé...
Mais en tout cas ce n'est pas normal !


----------



## Toz (24 Décembre 2005)

Eh bien moi, j'ai ce message d'erreur dans VLC:

livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201'
livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202

J'ai bien la playlist qui s'affiche, mais rien ne se lance:-(

Et quand je copie "rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202" dans quicktime, celui ci se lance mais rien n'est émis. Juste les secondes qui s'égrennent.


----------



## ogamard (24 Décembre 2005)

BOn j'ai une V4, j'ai le même souci (pas d'image quand je clique sur les chaînes) quand je suis branché à ma freebox via mon routeur (Lynksis WRT54G), par contre en bvranchant l'ordi directement sur la freebox ça marche à peu près bien mêem si j'ai un freeze de temps en temps.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi le flux ne passe pas à travers le routeur ? (j'ai ouvert les ports 5600 à 5602 donc j'avoue que je pige pas trop)

Merci !


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un sait comment enregister la vidéo qu'on regarde je suis preneur.


Il y bien le "Streaming/Exporting wizard " mais qd on lance l'enregistrement rien n'indique ce qui se passe et rien n'indique comment arrêter ... qd on quitte vlc et qu'on fait un Cmd+f on trouve le fichier mpg mais impossible à lire... à fouiller donc 

par contre, comment fait-on pour désentrelacer  l'image est hideuse avec ces traits horizontaux...

Edith : c'est dans le menu vidéo... je cherchai ça dans les préfs avancées :rateau:  (l'image est pas top top qd même..) Quelles sont les différences entre tous ces types de désenrtelaçage ?


----------



## yoffy (24 Décembre 2005)

Et bien ! .... j'ai demandé mon inscription chez Free mais tout ceci n'est pas rassurant : ils ont l'air de mauvais bricoleurs


----------



## cyp (24 Décembre 2005)

> BOn j'ai une V4, j'ai le même souci (pas d'image quand je clique sur les chaînes) quand je suis branché à ma freebox via mon routeur (Lynksis WRT54G), par contre en bvranchant l'ordi directement sur la freebox ça marche à peu près bien mêem si j'ai un freeze de temps en temps.



Même chose pour moi


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

ogamard a dit:
			
		

> BOn j'ai une V4, j'ai le même souci (pas d'image quand je clique sur les chaînes) quand je suis branché à ma freebox via mon routeur (Lynksis WRT54G), par contre en bvranchant l'ordi directement sur la freebox ça marche à peu près bien mêem si j'ai un freeze de temps en temps.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi le flux ne passe pas à travers le routeur ? (j'ai ouvert les ports 5600 à 5602 donc j'avoue que je pige pas trop)
> 
> Merci !


Je ne sais pas si ce sont les bonnes les plages de ports : quand je vais voir la configuration routeur de la Freebox, ce sont les ports 6500 et 6502 qui sont redirigés et rien d'autre. (mais je ne sais pas si ces ports sont ceux du freeplayer...)


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il y bien le "Streaming/Exporting wizard " mais qd on lance l'enregistrement rien n'indique ce qui se passe et rien n'indique comment arrêter ... qd on quitte vlc et qu'on fait un Cmd+f on trouve le fichier mpg mais impossible à lire... à fouiller donc


Pour arréter l'enregistrement il te suffit de cliquer sur le bouton Stop (le carré bien sur )
Pour visualiser le flux durant l'enregistrement, il te suffit de cocher "Lecture locale" dans le panneau "Options de transcodage supplémentaires".

Je commence mes essais d'export mais même si j'arrive à relire sans problème... je n'ai pour toute image qu'un beau fond noir... le son par contre fonctionne très bien.


----------



## yret (24 Décembre 2005)

Allez c'est mûr pour "internet" ... où il existe le même sujet (à fusionner please modo "internet"  )


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon voilà une méthode pour enregistrer :

Ne pas passer par l'assistant mais faire ça à la dure 

Donc, on lance VLC et on choisit "Ouvrir un flux réseau" (Pomme-N)
Dans mon exemple j'enregistre France4 : voir la miniature Image 1
Puis cliquer sur "paramètres..." et configurer comme en image 2

Et on peut le relire avec VLC.
En modifiant l'extension .ts pour en faire une extension .mpg, c'est maintenant lisible avec QuickTime... (normal puisque l'export a été fait en mpg depuis les config avancées)

Bon enregistrement


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Pour les flemmards, j'ai créé ce petit tableau reprenant les chaines et leur adresse. Bonnes fêtes


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui voudraient enregistrer en mpeg 4... préparez vos *grosses* machines.
Avec, mon imac g5 1,8 ghz et 2Go de ram... pas possible de visualiser en même temps.

Ceci dit, cela fonctionne mais j'ai du louper un réglage car j'ai un problème d'anamorphose : l'image est fait 544 par 576... étrange comme format, non ?

Par contre, 3 Mo pour 34 secondes.


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Décembre 2005)

toujours pas d'image chez moi et plantage de VLC lors de la fermeture


----------



## ogamard (24 Décembre 2005)

bon visiblement être derrière un routeur ça pose problème, j'ai fait le test suivant :

en branchant le mac directement sur la freebox ça marche nickel (enfin à part le freeze récurrent parce que je suis loin du DSLAM)

En branchant le routeur sur la freebox j'ai bien la liste des chaines, mais j'ai pas l'image ni le son, donc en gros ça marche pas !

Test effectué avec un mac en filaire, un PC en filaire et un powerbook en wifi, même résultat à chaque fois !

Qulqu'un à une idée, il y a peut êtreune plage de ports à ouvrir...


----------



## joignant (24 Décembre 2005)

Marche nickel chez moi, en wifi via une base airport extreme sur deux mac differents, de plus je peux faire tourner mon canalsat sur la tele et avoir le bouquet de chaines free sur les ordi pendant ce temps la!
Quand pourrais je faire pareil avec le flux venant non pas des chaines Free de base mai depuis mon abonnement CanalSat Adsl?


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

@ starmac, j'ai pas réussi par ta méthode mais par le wizard... et ça marche pas à tous les coups (refus de connexion) , par contre sais-tu comment lire deux flux en simultanné ?

ah que c'est bien de voir Capitaine Flam sur son écran (France4)


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Eh, bien tant mieux pour l'enregistrement.

Pour visionner deux flux, par contre ????


----------



## flat (24 Décembre 2005)

Salut
Pour ceux qui sont derrière un routeur comme moi (WRT54G) en activant DMZ ça marche.... C'est pas le top niveau sécurité mais ça marche !!!!
chez moi la qualité de l'image est bien mais ça pixelise de temps en temps....
à voir
Ciao


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fusionné les deux discussions, il y a donc forcément des messages qui disent un peu la même chose.


----------



## Toz (24 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> donc ça marche en wifi ?
> 
> edit: j'ai un problème de ping. Quand je mets l'adresse "*ping mafreebox.freebox.fr*" et que j'appuie sur _ping_ il me dit:
> 
> une solution ?


je l'ai dit plus haut: vire PING. Mets seulement "mafreebox.freebox.fr"


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai dit plus haut: vire PING. Mets seulement "mafreebox.freebox.fr"


oui oui merci j'avais vu  c'est juste que les sujet ont été fusionnés


----------



## billboc (24 Décembre 2005)

joignant a dit:
			
		

> Marche nickel chez moi, en wifi via une base airport extreme sur deux mac differents, de plus je peux faire tourner mon canalsat sur la tele et avoir le bouquet de chaines free sur les ordi pendant ce temps la!
> Quand pourrais je faire pareil avec le flux venant non pas des chaines Free de base mai depuis mon abonnement CanalSat Adsl?




salut joignant pourrais tu decrire l'ordre des choses que tu as faites pour que tout fonctionne correctement ?

merci à toi

Billboc


----------



## arzmael (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je suis novice sur apple, novice sur free et novice en tout ça... Mais j'ai suivi vos post et tout roule... bon pas de TF1 mais je crois que c'est normal. Par contre pour enregistrer je ne comprend pas... Faut il noter une adresse à chaque fois ???
merci de la réponse et désolé si cela a déjà été abordé mais je vois double depuis le temps que je suis derrière l'écran...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai la meme demande ! peux tu detaillé comment tu as fait car moi avec ma borne airport extreme le freeplayer de base ne fonctionne meme pas!  quand je veux l'utiliser je suis obliger de brancher mon ordi en direct sur la freebox ! 

et pour la tv sur l'ordi j'arrive a avoir la playlist mais quand je lanche une chaine il me lecture mais rien ne bouge et n'apparait !!!


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

Par contre, pas moyen de conserver le désentrelaçage... à chaque changement de chaîne il faut le remettre...


----------



## billboc (24 Décembre 2005)

pourriez me donner le N° du nouveau firmware ?


----------



## Gaugericus (24 Décembre 2005)

Chez moi, ça marche impeccablement.
J'ai téléchargé la dernière version de VLC, rebooté la Freebox, activé la télé,
ouvert VLC et tapé " http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u " dans ouvrir un flux réseau en http.
C'est tout, et ça marche...


----------



## Toz (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon , ben tout pareil que tout le monde: Ça marche direct au cul de la freebox, mais en passant par la borne airport, plus rien.
Et là je dis: c'est con pour du multiposte de ne pouvoir utiliser qu'un poste ;-)

Dois y'avoir une ouverture de ports à faire, mais lesquels?
Quand bien même, ça va être un peu chiant avec la borne airport, parce qu'il va falloir que je me fade tous les reroutages pour 3 macs( 10.0.1.2, 10.0.1.3, 10.0.1.4) et la borne ne permet que 25 mappages ( ou un truc du genre). Pffff pas facile la vie numérique.


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pas moyen de conserver le désentrelaçage... à chaque changement de chaîne il faut le remettre...


Il me semble que tu peux fixer cela dans les préférences de VLC :
clique sur avancé (en bas) puis Vidéo / Filters => coche "filtre de désentrelacement vidéo" 
Puis dans la colonne de gauche choisis Déinterlace et fais ton choix à droite.

Je pense que ça devrait aller.


----------



## flat (24 Décembre 2005)

flat a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Pour ceux qui sont derrière un routeur comme moi (WRT54G) en activant DMZ ça marche.... C'est pas le top niveau sécurité mais ça marche !!!!
> chez moi la qualité de l'image est bien mais ça pixelise de temps en temps....
> à voir
> Ciao


Je viens de faire de nouveaux essais en re-désactivant DMZ et en faisant du "port forwarding", en choisissant un ratissage large: 1000 à 65535 sur l'IP de mon ordi, ça marche.
Sinon, chez ceux qui ont une image, avez-vous ajuster les réglages vidéos dans les preférences VLC pour avoir une image top du top ? C'est quoi vos réglages ?
Je précise que je suis en wifi et c'est peut-être pour ça que l'image n'est pas tout le temps stable, c'est à dire bandes verticales et gros pixels....VLC quitte également de temps en temps....
@+


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Décembre 2005)

apparement le probleme de routeur est plus compliqué que prevu : le n° de port serait aléatoire 

par contre pour moi même en mettant l'adresse du mac comme DMZ : toujours rien


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> apparement le probleme de routeur est plus compliqué que prevu : le n° de port serait aléatoire


Il n'est pas aléatoire du peu que j'en ai vu dans le log de ipfw : il progresse de 4 en 4... à chaque connection.
Mais ce n'est pas pratique du tout... c'est un fait.


----------



## billboc (24 Décembre 2005)

comment faire pour voir quel port est utilisé par la freebox pour envoyé le flux ?


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Eh bien, moi j'ai créé une config free pour le coupe feu en la limitant à un port par exemple : 25000.
Puis tu lances vlc pour qu'il essaie de lire le flux tv.
Parallèlement dans le coupe feu,tu cliques sur avancé et tu actives la conservation de l'historique du coupe feu.

Alors tu auras accès aux logs de ipfw et tu verras des lignes du genre :
Dec 24 17:21:45 iMacG5 ipfw: Stealth Mode connection attempt to UDP 192.168.0.1:57076 from 192.168.0.254:32784

Salut, joyeux Noël.
Mais je repasserai dans quelques jours.


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tu peux fixer cela dans les préférences de VLC :
> clique sur avancé (en bas) puis Vidéo / Filters => coche "filtre de désentrelacement vidéo"
> Puis dans la colonne de gauche choisis Déinterlace et fais ton choix à droite.
> 
> Je pense que ça devrait aller.


Oui, mais... non, ça ne change pas... même en essayant de virer les préfs 


D'autre part, je pensais qu'en enregistrant la liste de lecture on pouvait conserver les modifications quant à la réorganisation de l'ordre des chaînes mails là aussi...non. 
Obligé de voir toutes ces tv religieuses et télé-achat (dans le même sac hop  ) etc...


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Décembre 2005)

effectivement, j'ai ouvert le firewall et tout va bien.

si tu veux t'amuser, tu met Little Snitch et regarde tous les ports qu'il utilise.


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Décembre 2005)

moi le firewall est désactiver donc le probleme ne vient pas de là


----------



## TitaNantes (24 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour visionner deux flux, par contre ????


Pour visionner deux flux, il te suffit de lancer, sur la même machine, VLC et un "clone" de VLC  ...


----------



## jojofk (24 Décembre 2005)

Chez moi ca marche mais bloque par moment.. est-ce ce qu'on appelle freeze? parce que l'image ne revient pas.. 

par contre 



> Posté par starmac
> Il me semble que tu peux fixer cela dans les préférences de VLC :
> clique sur avancé (en bas) puis Vidéo / Filters => coche "filtre de désentrelacement vidéo"
> Puis dans la colonne de gauche choisis Déinterlace et fais ton choix à droite.
> ...



Chez moi ca reste au changement de chaîne//


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Décembre 2005)

j'ai un doute : je n'avais pas validé les CGV, le probleme viens de là ?
si je viens de le faire il faut combien de temps ?
il faut redemarrer la freebox encore ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un doute : je n'avais pas validé les CGV, le probleme viens de là ?
> si je viens de le faire il faut combien de temps ?
> il faut redémarrer la freebox encore ?


Salut il faut redémarrer ta freebox et attendre 24 heures 

a+


----------



## drs (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bon noel a tous

Bon alors je n'aurais qu'un mot: vive le mac 

J'ai testé la bete sur un pc (dell celeron 700) et un mac (ibook G4 1Ghz). Bilan: une saccade voire plus par minute sur le pc et (presque) fluidité totale sur le mac.

Merci free, encore du beau boulot 

Alex


----------



## leon1983 (25 Décembre 2005)

help! je ne comprends plus, j'avais déjà validé les cgv avec l'arrivée du freeplayer, j'ai mis à jour ma fbx et rien ne fonctionne: 
 -j'ai bien la liste des chaines dans la fenêtre playliste de VLC
 -quand je double clique sur une chaîne, j'ai un message d'erreur:

livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/308'

Quelqu'un a t'il le même problème?


----------



## da capo (25 Décembre 2005)

ce problème est visiblement lié au firewall : va dans les prefs système. choisis Paratge puis l'onglet coupe feu, et là arrête le coupe feu pour voir.


----------



## hugo76 (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

que faut il faire pour que cela fonctionne derrière un routeur.

En effet quand je branche dircet le mac sur la freebox no problemo par contre une fois derriere le routeur (ethernet) j'ai juste la liste des chaine qui s'affiche et puis rien d'autre pas d'image pas de son.


Schus


----------



## leon1983 (25 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ce problème est visiblement lié au firewall : va dans les prefs système. choisis Paratge puis l'onglet coupe feu, et là arrête le coupe feu pour voir.



Je n'ai jamais activé le pare feu, et donc là il est désactivé....je ne sais pas pourquoi ça marche pas..


----------



## da capo (25 Décembre 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais activé le pare feu, et donc là il est désactivé....je ne sais pas pourquoi ça marche pas..


Es-tu derrière un routeur ? etc, etc...


----------



## leon1983 (25 Décembre 2005)

non,j'ai ma freebox avec la carte wifi, et mon ibook..


----------



## HoNNiX (25 Décembre 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> non,j'ai ma freebox avec la carte wifi, et mon ibook..



ta freebox fait routeur si tu utilise le wifi


----------



## Lamar (25 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

pour moi ça marche impec ! J'ai validé les cgv hier soir, assez tard et ce matin ça marche sans problème. Sur un ibook avec Tiger, un autre avec Panther et un pc, tout ça par le wifi. C'est génial, merci Free.

Nicolas


----------



## baliste67 (25 Décembre 2005)

bonjour 

pour info j'ai parcouru les forums sur le net en faisant une recherche sur ce probleme : 

quand je connecte directement la freebox au mac avec firewall (la totale) tout fonctionne j'ai les differentes chaines  
quand j'utilise la wrt54g impossible donc pour moi probleme de forwarding des ports du wrt54g au mac

je suis tombé sur ce message chez FreeNews si cela peut aider :  

>Bon, c'est vrai que le papa noel est deja passe, mais bon, ce cadeau devrait en interesser certains.

J'ai modifié un fichier (et donc recompilé VLC) qui fait que maintenant VLC utilise des ports bien precis.

Pour les impatients (sous windows), chopez donc ceci: http://crazy.fred.free.fr/divers/vlc-0.8.4a-crazy.zip
Les ports utilisés devraient en toute logique être limités aux ports 31336 et 31337 (peut être même que 31336).

J'ai pas spécialement poussé mes essais, mais ça marche chez moi.


Plus précisément, j'ai modifié le fichier livedotcom.cpp des sources de VLC.
Donc ceux qui veulent compiler pour autre chose que du win32, voilà le diff (fait à la va vite): http://crazy.fred.free.fr/divers/livedotcom.diff

On peut clairement beaucoup mieux faire, mais ce sera déjà beaucoup moins pénible qu'ouvrir une énorme plage pour du port-forwarding.

++

crazyfred.


----------



## HoNNiX (25 Décembre 2005)

moi je tiens a preciser que je viens de tester avec un pc et aucuns problemes, même pas besoin de parametrer quoi que ce soit sur le routeur et le tout en wifi !!!!!!!!!

j'ai essayé avec tous les mac de la maison filaires ou airport et le même probleme se pose partout : liste des chaines mais pas moyen de visionner et plantage dés qu'on essais une autre chaine.

J'ai essayer avec différentes version de VLC mais tous les postes sont en OSX 10.4.3 ....


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2005)

Ça marche en direct Freebox. Derrière un routeur wifi, l'antique MR814v2, rien à faire, même après avoir forwardé la terre entière.


----------



## baliste67 (25 Décembre 2005)

j'ai testé en port forwarding de 1000 à 65000 le WRT54G  sur l'ip de mon powerbook en wifi et freeplayer fonctionne sur OSX  10.3.9
Pas cool coté securité :-(


----------



## FdeB (25 Décembre 2005)

en effet en autorisant le DMZ avec un wrt54g sur une machine précise cela fonctionne, mais évidement pas sur les autres, donc cela à beaucoup moins d'intérets et du point de vue de la sécurité ce n'est pas acceptable !!! Nous devons tous espérer que quelqu'un trouve une solution. Que la force soit avec nous...


----------



## Lamar (25 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai l'impression que certains vont pouvoir investir dans la carte wifi de Freebox (27 ¤ c'est pas la mer à boire).


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2005)

Et c'est peut-être (ouh, les mauvais esprit) l'un des buts de la man½uvre.  
Quitte à investir, autant le faire dans un nouveau routeur.


----------



## vmichael59 (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et joyeux noël.

Voilà, cela fait deux jour que je j'assaye ce nouveau service de free et rien de rien.

Pare feu désactivé, Litlle Snich désactivé, les conditions Général de free accepter depuis la mise ne service du freeplayer, freebox reliée direct par Ethernet au mac, Téléchargement de VLC 0.8.4a (chez free). 201eme bootage de la freebox, je suis en NON DEGROUPÉ.
Copier et coller de http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans VLC et voici le message :

access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
access_mms: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'


HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## hugo76 (25 Décembre 2005)

juste un pti truc qui a marché chez moi :

quand tu clic sur le lien 

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

un fichier va ce telecharger sur ton bureau.

Tu glisse/depose ce fichier sur VLC ou tu ouvre vlc et tu fais ouvrir un fichier et tu selectionne celui-ci.


Chez moi ca a marché, alors qu'en tapant l'adresse dans vlc ca ne marche pas.

En esperant que cela t'aide.

schuss


----------



## vmichael59 (25 Décembre 2005)

Et non, sa marche toujours pas malheureusement,  

Merci pour ton aide schuss

PS : Y a t-ils quelqu'un en NON Dégroupé avec ce service TV qui sa marche ?

Merci

MiC :°)


----------



## anonyme 1er (25 Décembre 2005)

pour info : je n'ai pas activé le mode routeur de ma freebox, par contre, j'utilise une borne airport extreme, qui "distribue les adresse ip" (c'est-à-dire dont le mode routeur est activé), à laquelle sont reliés un G3 beige en Ethernet, et un powerbook 12" en Airport ; eh bien, la TV fonctionne aussi bien sur le G3 que sur le powerbook, alors que je n'ai mappé aucun port, et que je n'ai pas activé d'"hôte par défaut" (= DMZ) 

par contre, pas moyen de regarder deux chaînes différentes sur le même mac, voire deux chaînes différentes sur les deux ordinateurs...


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (25 Décembre 2005)

vmichael59 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Y a t-ils quelqu'un en NON Dégroupé avec ce service TV qui sa marche ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> MiC :°)



:rose: heu non... cette offre ne concerne que les dégroupés.


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2005)

anonyme 1er a dit:
			
		

> pour info : je n'ai pas activé le mode routeur de ma freebox, par contre, j'utilise une borne airport extreme, qui "distribue les adresse ip" (c'est-à-dire dont le mode routeur est activé), à laquelle sont reliés un G3 beige en Ethernet, et un powerbook 12" en Airport ; eh bien, la TV fonctionne aussi bien sur le G3 que sur le powerbook, alors que je n'ai mappé aucun port, et que je n'ai pas activé d'"hôte par défaut" (= DMZ)
> 
> par contre, pas moyen de regarder deux chaînes différentes sur le même mac, voire deux chaînes différentes sur les deux ordinateurs...




c'est bizarre j'ai la même config (a part une snow) et je n'arrive à avoir que la liste des chaines....
sniff..

HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

++
billboc


----------



## vmichael59 (25 Décembre 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> :rose: heu non... cette offre ne concerne que les dégroupés.



Moi aussi je le pensé, jusqu'a que je lise ceci sur freeplayer.org :

Nous apprenons par nos amis de Freenews, qu'un nouveau firmware est disponible pour les non-dégroupés.
Ce firmware permet la gestion du multiposte-tv et permet enfin aux non dégroupés de bénéficier du dernier firmware tv.

Pour le freeplayer, la freebox dispose maintenant d'un serveur MPEG2-TS. Le multiposte va donc utiliser notre outil préféré : VLC

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Décembre 2005)

tout marche nickel et du premier coup !!! :style: classe quand même...vive free  :love:


----------



## silverkingz design (25 Décembre 2005)

euh...
je viens juste d'apprendre cete nouvelle, et j'ai tout lu...
mais vous etes des foutus nerds!
en gros:
avec ma freebox reliée à une airport express, je peux maintenant dire adieu à mon futur achat de eyetv 200 en acceptant les closes de free et rebootant ma freebox?
je vais pouvoir mater la teloche sur mon mac et même enregistrer mes emissions, films....en qualité haute def puis les basculer en dvd?

non? me dites pas que c'es pas vrai!?


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tout marche nickel et du premier coup !!! :style: classe quand même...vive free  :love:




tu as une borne airport ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (25 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> je viens juste d'apprendre cete nouvelle, et j'ai tout lu...
> mais vous etes des foutus nerds!
> en gros:
> ...


et oui tu ne rêve pas  par contre ça bug un poil


----------



## IceandFire (25 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> tu as une borne airport ?



non, juste le wiwi ©  ... la carte free dans la freebox et hop ! partage de connex sur mes 2 macs...sans bugs....


----------



## silverkingz design (25 Décembre 2005)

génial!!!!
moi je n'ai pas de carte dans la freebox, mais une airport express, c ela semble plus galere...

et, "oui" j'ai cru voir que certains rencontraient des problèmes...
mais bon, ca fait partie des mysteres mac os....
souvent des trucs inéxpliqués...
mais certains ont de la chance à ce que je vois...
bref,
on peut donc enregistrer en qualité haute def (100% de celle que l'on reçoit) pour archiver ensuite?

pour le coup de "voir 2 chaines silmutanément"....je vois pas l'interet mais bon.
rappel du lien "informatif" chez free, concernant les nouvelles closes: (qui ne fonctionne pas) si quelqu'un trouve...)
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/

merci pour vos bidouilles je vais lire ces closes et me mettre dedans aussi je crois!

cooool!


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2005)

qui arrive à recevoir la TV malgré sa borne airport ??


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2005)

_petit hors sujet aux bidouilleurs de réseaux...

- comment faire pour une ouvrir non pas un port mais une plage de ports sur une base airport
(en TCP et UDP ) ??

Merci pour votre aide !

++
Billboc_


----------



## hugo76 (26 Décembre 2005)

http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=2920


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

Et les Mac, là-dedans...


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et les Mac, là-dedans...



T'as raison!? je ne suis pas content non plus...
C'est une modif qui ne concerne que VLC pour les PC.
A la fois, ça vient d'un gentil geek, pas de chez VLC en direct.
Et nos geeks à nous, qu'est-ce qu'ils font? Hein? Debout les geeks!!


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

J'ai parcouru quelques forums de Free hier. D'habitude, je me débrouille plus ou moins avec les termes techniques. Là, rien. Impossible de suivre la moindre discussion, des contradictions à tous les étages. Free a vraiment un public d'ultra-geek.  Le pire, c'est qu'ils te balancent un truc tel quel, en test, et comptent sur le talent de leurs clients pour faire tout marcher.
Je suis _un peu_ énervé, bouh.  Je vais m'abonner chez AOL, tiens.


----------



## Cricri (26 Décembre 2005)

Marche très bien avec Airport !

Le seule réglage que je n'ai fait est celui que j'avais fait pour la Freeplayer :

Utilitaire Admin Airport --->

Mappage des ports ------>

Port public : 8080
Adresse priivé : 10.0.1.X
Port privé : 8080


----------



## frman (26 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, chez moi non plus, ça ne marche pas derrière un routeur netopia 3386 !

-------------

livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

livedotcom: TCP rollover failed, aborting

--------------

En direct çà marche nickel, donc c'est bien mon routeur qui bloque !

Le pbm c'est que je n'ai pas de 'port triggering' 

Si quelqu'un a un netopia ou une idée pour faire avancer le schmilblik je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

Exactement le même message, en passant...


----------



## silverkingz design (26 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et les Mac, là-dedans...




et bah les mecs....


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'abonner chez AOL, tiens.


Même pas cap'


----------



## leon1983 (26 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> ta freebox fait routeur si tu utilise le wifi



Oui, elle fait routeur mais je n'ai pas activé cette fonction et pour cause: je n'ai qu'une machine chez moi. Quand j'appuie sur la touche "?" de la télécommande de ma freebox, je peux vérifier que le mode routeur est effectivement désactivé.

Le firmware de la fbx est le bon, j'ai bien validé les cgv depuis plus de 24h mais quand je double clique sur une chaîne, les contrôles se mettent à clignoter successivement et s'affiche le message d'erreur dont je parlais plus haut. Rien n'y fait, j'ai essayé de changer la version de vlc deux fois mais c'est bien le bon. Je ne sais pas si ça rentre en ligne de compte mais le freeplayer lui fonctionne (mais il saccade parfois).


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Marche très bien avec Airport !
> 
> Le seule réglage que je n'ai fait est celui que j'avais fait pour la Freeplayer :
> 
> ...




j'ai les mêmes regalges que toi mais rien n'y fait, je n'ai que la liste des chaines et point barre...

quel version de VLC utilises tu ? la plus récente du site ou elle du freeplayer ou celle sur lien sur la page multiposte de free.fr ?
ton coupe-feu est activé ?
tu as ouvert d'autres port ?
d'autres indices ?

merci pour ton aide !

j'ai une borne snow et non extreme ou express je ne pnes pas que cela ai une interférence ?

merci
++

billboc


----------



## frman (26 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien lu les messages du forum et j'ai fini par trouver.

Il faut ouvrir l'appli 'Console' et vérifier le meessage 

Transport: RTP/AVP;unicast;client_port=1236-1237 dans SETUP

(Chez moi au lieu de 1236-1237 je suis plutôt dans une plage 63300...)

Une fois la plage repérée, il suffit de l'ouvrir et de la diriger sur votre adresse IP interne.

La qualité est hallucinante !

Bravo à Free qui restent de loin les plus innovants des FAI !


----------



## HoNNiX (26 Décembre 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> quand je double clique sur une chaîne, les contrôles se mettent à clignoter successivement



même problemes sur tous mes macs en OSX 10.4.3 avec nimporte quelle version de VLC alors que ca marche impec sur un pc sous xp dans les même conditions réseau (aucun routage particulier) ......


----------



## HoNNiX (26 Décembre 2005)

frman a dit:
			
		

> Il faut ouvrir l'appli 'Console' et vérifier le meessage



c'est à dire ? çà se trouve ou ?


----------



## Cricri (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> j'ai les mêmes regalges que toi mais rien n'y fait, je n'ai que la liste des chaines et point barre...
> 
> quel version de VLC utilises tu ? la plus récente du site ou elle du freeplayer ou celle sur lien sur la page multiposte de free.fr ?
> ton coupe-feu est activé ?
> ...



VLC -> celle sur lien sur la page multiposte de free.fr 
Le coupe feu est désactvié (marche pas si activé)
Reboot une dernière fois ta freebox !

J'ai une borne express.


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

frman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu les messages du forum et j'ai fini par trouver.
> 
> Il faut ouvrir l'appli 'Console' et vérifier le meessage
> 
> ...



gros porblème : à chaque lancement de VLC les ports changent !!!!!!
ce ne sont jamais les mêmes 

bon ben c'est mort...

sniff


----------



## leon1983 (26 Décembre 2005)

ça vient de marcher trente secondes....et pluis plus rien! Est ce que la bande passante joue beaucoup car en télévision "normale" (sur un poste relié à la fbx quoi) la qualité est dégradée, l'image parfois saccadée. Pour info ma fbx affiche 2944 mo descendants.


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> gros porblème : à chaque lancement de VLC les ports changent !!!!!!
> ce ne sont jamais les mêmes




est-ce que ceux pour qui ca marche pourraient vérifier si les ports changent aussi chez eux ?
merci pour le coup de main...  

++
billboc


----------



## IceandFire (26 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai 2 questions : comment garder en mêmoire dans vlc la liste qui permet d'acceder à la tv et comment enregistrer le flux sur le DD ?
merci


----------



## IceandFire (26 Décembre 2005)

en fait 3  sur le site de free on voit la liste des chaines apparaitre , c'est une copie d'ecran PC  en mac on peut l'avoir cette liste ou pas... ? merkki


----------



## Mgx (26 Décembre 2005)

question pour un néophyte qui découvre le système.. pas de TF1, de M6, de Canal+ en non crypté.. alors que sur la télé classique, elles y sont. Y a t-il moyen de les obtenir?

Sinon, tout fonctionne parfaitement, avec un zoli iBook G4 sous OS 10.3.9, la freebox avec le wifi et son routeur en fonction..


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

Non, TF1 et M6 n'y sont pas. Les deux chaines ne veulent pas être dans le bouquet de Free qui, en retour, les a attaquées en justice.


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai 2 questions : comment garder en mêmoire dans vlc la liste qui permet d'acceder à la tv et comment enregistrer le flux sur le DD ?
> merci




si tu cliques sur le lien (celui qu'il faut copier dans VLC) dans la page multiposte de free tu obtiendras un fichier "playlist.m3u" et dès que tu double-clique dessus VLC se lance en affichant la liste des chainnes du bouquet freebox


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire ? çà se trouve ou ?



la console est dans les utililtaires dans Applications


----------



## Mgx (26 Décembre 2005)

Après avoir comparé avec une amie qui a les chaines freebox sur sa Télé, j'ai l'impression que le flux sur ordi dispose de moins de chaînes. Est ce une impression ? ou le lancement du multiposte se fait en plusieurs temps? ou je mange trop de chocolats à Noyel?


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

Toute les chaînes n'ont pas accepté d'être présentes sur le multiposte. Donc là encore, il peut y avoir des différences.


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> ou je mange trop de chocolats à Noyel?



réponse dans ta signature 

ps: chaque chaine est libre de refuser le multiposte


----------



## IceandFire (26 Décembre 2005)

et pour enregistrer sur le disque dur ? c'est possible au moins ?


----------



## HoNNiX (26 Décembre 2005)

Sending request: OPTIONS rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0
CSeq: 1
User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE555 Streaming Media v2005.11.10)


Received OPTIONS response: RTSP/1.0 200 OK
Cseq: 1
Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server
Public: DESCRIBE, SETUP, TEARDOWN, PLAY


Sending request: DESCRIBE rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0
CSeq: 2
Accept: application/sdp
User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE555 Streaming Media v2005.11.10)


Received DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 200 OK
Cseq: 2
Content-Length: 171
Content-Type: application/sdp
Content-Language: fr
Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server


Need to read 171 extra bytes
Read 171 extra bytes: v=0
o=leCDN 1135601551 1135601551 IN IP4 kapoueh.proxad.net
s=France 2
i=France 2
c=IN IP4 0.0.0.0
t=0 0
m=video 0 RTP/AVP 33
a=control:rtsp://212.27.38.253/freeboxtv/201

Sending request: SETUP rtsp://212.27.38.253/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0
CSeq: 3
Transport: RTP/AVP;unicast;client_port=49572-49573
User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE555 Streaming Media v2005.11.10)


====> j'ai donc redirigé les ports de 49000 a 50000 : toujours pareil


----------



## baiona (26 Décembre 2005)

eh merd....
hier soir j'ai installer la version de VLC du site de free et ca marchait nickel
mais ce matin, ca veut meme plus s'ouvrir
j'ai essayer de retelecharger mais quand je clique, ça sautille dans le dock et ça disparait
une idée ?


----------



## Mgx (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> réponse dans ta signature



Zut, je suis eu..

Et bien merci pour vos réponses! Dommage que certaines n'y soient pas passées. A priori, ça pourrait changer? Question de temps.. Pour un gars qui n'avait plus de Tv, j'avoue que ça fait plaisir de retrouver certains programmes ( surtout que je n'avais que le hertzien avant.. sic! ). Je viens de tomber sur un Friends, génial!
A suivre, comment choisir les programmes, ça va pas être facile.. Tellement de choix et si peu de temps!

Joyeux Noyel à tous. Again.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> si tu cliques sur le lien (celui qu'il faut copier dans VLC) dans la page multiposte de free tu obtiendras un fichier "playlist.m3u" et dès que tu double-clique dessus VLC se lance en affichant la liste des chainnes du bouquet freebox




impec merci  ... manque plus de pouvoir enregistrer sur Disque dur et ce sera top :love:


----------



## Mgx (26 Décembre 2005)

baiona a dit:
			
		

> eh merd....
> hier soir j'ai installer la version de VLC du site de free et ca marchait nickel
> mais ce matin, ca veut meme plus s'ouvrir
> j'ai essayer de retelecharger mais quand je clique, ça sautille dans le dock et ça disparait
> une idée ?



As tu déplacé VLC dans Applications? ( en le mettant dans un dossier, ou autre.. )? ça pourrait expliquer..


----------



## baiona (26 Décembre 2005)

ouais j'l'ai fais


----------



## HoNNiX (26 Décembre 2005)

je resume pour moi :

mac direct sur freebox : ok
mac derriere routeur : probleme même avec l'ip du mac en DMZ
pc derriere routeur : ok

j'y comprend rien : le routeur pose probleme qu'avec le mac


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2005)

baiona a dit:
			
		

> eh merd....
> hier soir j'ai installer la version de VLC du site de free et ca marchait nickel
> mais ce matin, ca veut meme plus s'ouvrir
> j'ai essayer de retelecharger mais quand je clique, ça sautille dans le dock et ça disparait
> une idée ?


Vire les prefs de VLC avec l'application (script en fait) fourni avec VLC. Ça me l'a fait aussi. J'avais 3 VLC pour essayer de faire ces P....n d'essais.
En passant je suis tjrs comme nous tous: dans la m...e avec ma borne airport.
En plus on ne peut même pas paramétrer des plages de ports  
Moi je dis, le mac c'est de la m...e. 



J'déconne...


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Avec le pc d'un ami ça fonctionne.. sur le mac non


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pc d'un ami ça fonctionne.. sur le mac non


... faisons profil bas... Le genre de phrase "Avec un PC on peut le faire, avec un mac on le fait", ne tombe pas forcément bien...


----------



## baiona (26 Décembre 2005)

ok ca remarche
j'ai pas trop compris comment, mais j'avais un dossier qui bloquer dans la corbeille et ca bloquer une version de VLC que je voulait virer.
une fois effacé c'est reparti !! je sais pas si c'est du a ca mais bon ...!!


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2005)

Ceux chez qui ça marche, pouvez-vous rappeler quel routeur vous utilisez, que l'on fasse un petit récap' qui sera bien utile aux autres (et que j'achète le même  ).


----------



## silverkingz design (26 Décembre 2005)

moi je comprends rien a tout ce charabia:
routeur?
pourquoi?
l'option routeur de la freebox, pour ma part, est 'off', doit on la passer en "on" pour utiliser la fonction que propose free?

2eme chose, qu'est-ce qui pose probleme dans leur nouvelle close (pour certains)?
cette histoire de taxe audiovisuelle ou d'autres points?

le lien ne marche pas.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> faisons profil bas... Le genre de phrase "Avec un PC on peut le faire, avec un mac on le fait", ne tombe pas forcément bien..


Je n'ai rien dit si ce n'est que je suis sous Mac depuis peu donc..comme dit Benjamin 



> uel routeur vous utilisez, que l'on fasse un petit récap' qui sera bien utile aux autres (et que j'achète le même  ).



Quoique moi j'aurais besoin d'aide vu ma nullité:rose:


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

si tu n'as pas de routeur peut-être que ton debit est insuffisant ?


----------



## lotusesprit (26 Décembre 2005)

je confirme derriere le routeur Trendnet TWC 431
la Tv ne fonctionne pas sur mon iBook par wifi, par contre si je met le mac en DMZ la TV fonctionne bien, un peu saccadé mais bon ...
j'ai pas encore trouve le forward des ports, je ne suis pas pret a laisser ouvrir tout la plage d'IP
Sinon si on recompile une version de VLC avec les options qui vont avec ? cela peut marche ou pas ?


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

lu sur un newsgroup:

_> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma freebox est relier a un PC sous linux qui fait office de routeur,
> derriere cette autre PC, il y a mon LAN avec mes PC.
> 
> Le VLC Multiposte ne marche pas derriere mon LAN, mais seulement si je 
> me branche en direct sur ma freebox.
> Il y aurais t'il une plage d'adresse IP ou de port a autorisé pour faire 
> passer le flux video et audio de VLC ?
> J'arrive juste a avoir la liste des chaines mais pas de flux.
> 
> merci de votre aide
> 
> 
Toutes les données venant de l'IP 212.27.38.253 doivent être redirigées 
vers le PC ou les PC qui demande le flux.

un début de solution pour un PC :

iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p udp -d 82.238.224.20 -j DNAT 
--to-destination 192.168.1.49
iptables -I FORWARD -p udp -s 212.27.38.253 -d 192.168.1.49 -j ACCEPT

Marc (MC Cob)
_




qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Mgx (26 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ceux chez qui ça marche, pouvez-vous rappeler quel routeur vous utilisez, que l'on fasse un petit récap' qui sera bien utile aux autres (et que j'achète le même  ).



Le routeur Freebox tout simplement, avec le pitit iBook devant. Pas de problème, j'ai installé VLC à partir du DMG sur free.fr, et copié l'adresse fourni, le flux arrive sans pb.

Par contre, le lien disparait à chaque fois que je ferme VLC ( je l'ai copié sur le bureau, donc pas de gros probleme ), je suis obligé d'aller le rechercher. Une solution pour le maintenir dans la liste?

Quelles sont les spécificités du VLC fourni par free?


----------



## baiona (26 Décembre 2005)

si tu va dans les prefs a playlist, tu peu enregistrer un flux par defaut.
chaque fois que tu reouvre VLC t'as direct la tele


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai 2 questions : comment garder en mêmoire dans vlc la liste qui permet d'acceder à la tv et comment enregistrer le flux sur le DD ?
> merci




http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1469353.html


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de tester ce soir : marche nickel derrière mon airport express sur mon ibook, je n'ai même pas téléchargé la version de vlc de free (ou plutôt j'ai testé avec la version installée sur mon ibook qui est la version de vlc fournie par free en juin ou juillet pour le lancement de son freeplayer)


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester ce soir : marche nickel derrière mon airport express sur mon ibook, je n'ai même pas téléchargé la version de vlc de free (ou plutôt j'ai testé avec la version installée sur mon ibook qui est la version de vlc fournie par free en juin ou juillet pour le lancement de son freeplayer)



très interessant !!

peux tu nous renseigner à propos de:

- firewall activé ou pas ?
- quel ports ouverts sur l'airport ?


merci à toi !

Billboc

ps pour moi toujours les memes erreurs:

livedotcom debug: RTP subsession 'video/MP2T'
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface


----------



## IceandFire (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1469353.html




TOP !!! MERCI MERCI ET JOYEUX NOEL   :love:


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> très interessant !!
> 
> peux tu nous renseigner à propos de:
> 
> ...




firewall baissé (je dois être assez insouciant..)
quand aux ports ouverts : aucun

( à une époque j'avais ouvert les ports 1234, 5900 et 8080 qui sont toujours ouverts mais dirigés vers une ip non utilisée actuellement)


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> firewall baissé (je dois être assez insouciant..)
> quand aux ports ouverts : aucun
> 
> ( à une époque j'avais ouvert les ports 1234, 5900 et 8080 qui sont toujours ouverts mais dirigés vers une ip non utilisée actuellement)



merci

ca se complique cette histoire... 

et aucunes préfs particulières dans VLC ?

ps : Au fait pourrais regarder dans ta console si le port utilliser par VLC est toujours le même à chaque fois que tu lance VLC ???
parce que cela semblerait être notre probleme...


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> ca se complique cette histoire...
> 
> ...




1er essai : client_port=61402-61403;server_port=32768-32769
2ème essai : client_port=61424-61425;server_port=32768-32769
3éme essai :client_port=61426-61427;server_port=32768-32769


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai remis ma carte wifi dans la freebox et je choisis le réseau ainsi créé.
Je vous le donne en mille! Ça fonctionne!!

Je reviens dans deux minutes, y'a papy Boyngton sur RTL9 ;-)
PAs de routeur, pas de firewall et Littlesnitch me dit: The application "VLC" wants to connect to freeplayer.freebox.fr on UDP port 32769 (filenet-rpc)

C'est dingue cette histoire!!! y'a un bridage quelque part?


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

une petite image :


----------



## gratteur-fou (26 Décembre 2005)

Tu fais rentrer tout ça dans un ibook 12"  très fort 

Sinon vous parlez tous du *firewall désactivé*  le mien est activé et tout marche parfaitement.
_Je précise que je suis en wifi avec la carte freebox_


----------



## nicogala (26 Décembre 2005)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> Pour visionner deux flux, il te suffit de lancer, sur la même machine, VLC et un "clone" de VLC  ...


Non, je n'obtiens qu'une fenêtre, "l'autre VLC" ne veut rien ouvrir... (un simple VLC-copie... peut-être qu'avec un 0.8.4 et un 0.8.5 ça marchera...)

Sinon, est-ce que pour ceux chez qui ça marche il vous arrive de perdre "la chose" lors de changement de chaîne ? Des fois il me dit qu'il ne peut se connecter et fais défiler plein de chaînes avec à chaque fois le message d'erreur jusqu'à en trouver une qui fonctionne... ou pas...


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

ce n'est pas super stable chez moi (vlc crashe et se ferme) , cela vient peut être de la version de vlc que j'utilise (version 0.8.4-fbx-2)

quand à l'enregistrement du flux, c'est un peu dur pour mon petit ibook (surtout s'il y a transcodage)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'obtiens qu'une fenêtre, "l'autre VLC" ne veut rien ouvrir... (un simple VLC-copie... peut-être qu'avec un 0.8.4 et un 0.8.5 ça marchera...)
> 
> Avec VLC , on ne peux ouvrir 2 fichiers en mme temps , quelqu'ils soient ...
> La solution , c'est de faire une copie de l'appli , et de la renommer  " VLC 2"par exemple. On obtiens ainsi 2 applis " autonomes " et donc lancer 2 fichiers différents.
> ...


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2005)

quel type d'erreur peut amener VLC à clignoter quand on double-clic sur une chaine ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Décembre 2005)

atoa a dit:
			
		

> nicogala a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silverkingz design (27 Décembre 2005)

j'ai déjà posé la question mais aucune réponse:
mise à part la question concernant la redevance audiovisuelle :
quels sont les points "delicats" de cette nouvelle close?
impossible d'acceder à une page pour la consulter ...
si quelqu'un à un lien valide...

merci.


----------



## lotusesprit (27 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir

une solution a été trouvé voir :
http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4681
http://batmac.free.fr/vrac/VLC-crazy.app-2.zip
cette version fonctionne chez moi, ibook wifi + routeur
cette version de vlc permet de choisir un port, dans mon cas j'ai laissé à 1600 et ouvert le port sur le routeur.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> quel type d'erreur peut amener VLC à clignoter quand on double-clic sur une chaine ?




Ben sans doute parceque tu n'as pas activé les nouvelles c.g.v.  ...
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/


----------



## Toto_59 (27 Décembre 2005)

lotusesprit a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> une solution a été trouvé voir :
> http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4681
> ...



Je confirme. Derrière un routeur, en utilisant la version «VLC Crazy.app-2», ça fonctionne. Il faut rediriger sur le routeur le porte 31336 et 31337 sur le Mac qui utilise VLC. Pour cela aller dans la partie «Port forwarding» et définir les ports 31336 et 31337 ; comme adresse ip, mettre celle du mac qui est utilisé.
Il faut au préalable donner une adresse fixe au mac (ça ne peut fonctionner que si la machine a toujours la même ip).


----------



## benjamin (27 Décembre 2005)

Ouah, ça marche aussi chez moi. Super


----------



## skyway11 (27 Décembre 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> juste un pti truc qui a marché chez moi :
> 
> quand tu clic sur le lien
> 
> ...



Salut Hugo, quand on clique sur le lien , cela mouline et rien ne se passe et rien ne se télécharge? as tuessayé de toi meme le lien? sinon j'ai le meme probleme que l'autre personne à savoir:"mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80"...c'est deconcertant....


----------



## xzulien (27 Décembre 2005)

Si vous êtes si pressés de vous faire un lavage de cerveau, attendez un bon vieux post dans la FAQ de free qui dise clairement comment configurer la freeboite derrière un routeur à savoir :

- ports à fowarder 31xxx / 32xxx ou 65xx ??
- firewall à ouvrir sur tel ou tel port
- VLC à patcher
tout ceci est du bricolage, ...bien à l'image de Free... y compris la bidouille de VLC player qui n'est pas claire.

moi, je n'ai pas envie de consacrer mon temps de cerveau humain disponible, à la télévision... je préfère largement le net ['bécile de Lelay]


----------



## silverkingz design (27 Décembre 2005)

ok j'ai téléchargé les nouvelles closes et vais regarder puisque personne ne me repond.

amen


----------



## IceandFire (27 Décembre 2005)

un singe en hiver....


----------



## HoNNiX (27 Décembre 2005)

cette version de VLC modifié n'apporte rien de plus chez moi


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> cette version de VLC modifié n'apporte rien de plus chez moi


Chez moi, elle me permet au moins de limiter l'ouverture du coupe feu à un port unique.

En dehors, de cela, pas moyen d'ouvrir 2 flux, même si je dédouble vlc... Mais comme je suis en bout ed ligne, ceci explique surement cela.


----------



## lotusesprit (27 Décembre 2005)

je precise qu'avec la version de vlc modifié avec des options on peut changer le port, on n'est pas obliger d'utiliser les ports 31336 et 31337 qui sont effectivement vus comme port pour les troyans, pour ma part j'ai choisit 1600  et cela marche bien, a vous de choisir un port non utilisé, suffit de rediriger les ports depuis le routeur.
il faut remercier crazyfred de freenews pour ces modifs.


----------



## billboc (27 Décembre 2005)

lotusesprit a dit:
			
		

> je precise qu'avec la version de vlc modifié avec des options on peut changer le port, on n'est pas obliger d'utiliser les ports 31336 et 31337 qui sont effectivement vus comme port pour les troyans, pour ma part j'ai choisit 1600  et cela marche bien, a vous de choisir un port non utilisé, suffit de rediriger les ports depuis le routeur.
> il faut remercier crazyfred de freenews pour ces modifs.




pourquoi avoir choisi le 1600 spécialement ??

merci pour ton aide
++


----------



## HoNNiX (27 Décembre 2005)

lotusesprit a dit:
			
		

> je precise qu'avec la version de vlc modifié avec des options on peut changer le port, on n'est pas obliger d'utiliser les ports 31336 et 31337 qui sont effectivement vus comme port pour les troyans, pour ma part j'ai choisit 1600  et cela marche bien, a vous de choisir un port non utilisé, suffit de rediriger les ports depuis le routeur.
> il faut remercier crazyfred de freenews pour ces modifs.



et on le change ou ce port ?


----------



## tb92 (27 Décembre 2005)

lotusesprit a dit:
			
		

> je precise qu'avec la version de vlc modifié avec des options on peut changer le port, on n'est pas obliger d'utiliser les ports 31336 et 31337 qui sont effectivement vus comme port pour les troyans, pour ma part j'ai choisit 1600  et cela marche bien, a vous de choisir un port non utilisé, suffit de rediriger les ports depuis le routeur.
> il faut remercier crazyfred de freenews pour ces modifs.


En fait, ça fonctionne quelque soit le numéro de port choisi dans les préférences de "VLC-crazy" (voir capture), sans que le port ne soit mappé au niveau de la borne AirPort, et sans que le port ne soit ouvert dans le firewall de Mac OS... enfin chez moi c'est comme ça... allez comprendre...

Voir la pièce jointe 8099


----------



## Kreck (27 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai téléchargé les nouvelles closes et vais regarder puisque personne ne me repond.
> 
> amen



Bonne question ; je suis intéressé (et je sais que je ne suis pas le seul).


----------



## billboc (27 Décembre 2005)

finallement je me demande si tout nos probleme ne vient pas tout simplement d'un probleme de debit insiffisant. Je crois avoir u qu'il fallait 360ko/s descendant dispo pour que le multiposte fonctionne...
personnellement j'osclile entre 300 et 400, cela pourrait expliquer que certain arrive à faire fonctionner VLC sans mapper et avec firewall !!

et vous qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Frodon (27 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> finallement je me demande si tout nos probleme ne vient pas tout simplement d'un probleme de debit insiffisant. Je crois avoir u qu'il fallait 360ko/s descendant dispo pour que le multiposte fonctionne...
> personnellement j'osclile entre 300 et 400, cela pourrait expliquer que certain arrive à faire fonctionner VLC sans mapper et avec firewall !!
> 
> et vous qu'en pensez vous ?



Pour le savoir ouvre l'interface "debug log" (dans je sais plus quel menu, seletionner: Ajouter Interface --> Debug log).

Et si tu vois ce message:  Received SETUP response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth

Alors oui tu n'as pas assez de bande passante


----------



## Cricri (27 Décembre 2005)

Certains y arrivent avec le coupe-feu ? Quels réglages ?


----------



## tb92 (27 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Certains y arrivent avec le coupe-feu ? Quels réglages ?


Oui moi, avec "VLC-crazy", sans réglage particulier, càd sans ouvrir le port choisi (j'ai opté pour 1600 moi aussi).


----------



## lescoste (27 Décembre 2005)

j'ai installé vlc customize par crazy sur le port 1600
j'ai forwarde ce port sur mon routeur netgear vers mon mac
j'ai ouvert le firewall du mac sur ce port
et  
quand je demande a ouvrir l'url http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
 j'ai l'erreur 

main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'

mais quand j'essaye d'acceder directement a une chaine en tapant son url propre (celle qu'on trouve dans ce fichier playlist.m3u alors la ca marche nickel !!!

example rtl9 : 
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/210

hourra ! c'est pas super pratique mais bon 

[edit]
apres de nouveaux essais, la copie locale du fichier playlist.m3u suffit a changer de chaine. pas besoin de connaitre le numero des chaines.
et en plus j'ai enleve l'ouverture du port 1600 du firewall du mac et ca marche toujours ?!? cool non ?


----------



## fpoil (27 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, elle me permet au moins de limiter l'ouverture du coupe feu à un port unique.
> 
> En dehors, de cela, pas moyen d'ouvrir 2 flux, même si je dédouble vlc... Mais comme je suis en bout ed ligne, ceci explique surement cela.




en dédoublant vlc j'arrive à lancer 2 flux mais le débit ne suit pas : paté de pixels, images saccadées

à mon humble avis il faut être proche de son central pour arriver à mater 2 flux en même temps

je testerais sur 2 machines pour voir


----------



## tb92 (27 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> en dédoublant vlc j'arrive à lancer 2 flux mais le débit ne suit pas : paté de pixels, images saccadées
> 
> à mon humble avis il faut être proche de son central pour arriver à mater 2 flux en même temps
> 
> je testerais sur 2 machines pour voir


starmac parlait de la version modifiée de VLC qui n'utilise qu'un port (mais toujours le même) et ne permet donc pas de lire deux flux simultanément sur la même machine.


----------



## mankuzo (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

ma petite expérience perso (déjà dit p-ê) :

derriére routeur (Linksys), avec firewall activé
- Ajout des ports VLC dans les préférences > partage
- Trafic UDP ouvert (Avancé...)

Rien de modifié sur la Freebox avec fonction routeur activé (DHCP)
Pas de réglages sur le routeur Linksys
Pas de redirection de port
Version 0.8.4a de VLC


----------



## y&b (28 Décembre 2005)

Impossible de me connecter à la page de la playlist !!!
Quelqu'un pourrait me la faire passer ?


----------



## tb92 (28 Décembre 2005)

POUR CEUX QUI ONT DES SOUCIS AVEC UNE BORNE AIRPORT :

Après avoir momentanément utilisé "VLC-crazy", j'ai trouvé une solution plus "catholique" dans le fil de MacBidouille : ne plus utiliser la borne AirPort comme routeur (désactiver le DHCP), mais la Freebox. Dans cette configuration, la version "normale" de VLC semble fonctionner parfaitement, en lecture comme en enregistrement  , avec donc la possibilité de lire simultanément deux flux sur la même machine (en dupliquant l'appli.). J'ai donc mis "VLC-crazy" à la Corbeille :rose:


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Décembre 2005)

tous le monde choisi son port mais qqun peut-il me dire OU choisir son port ?


----------



## tb92 (28 Décembre 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> tous le monde choisi son port mais qqun peut-il me dire OU choisir son port ?


Si tu parles de "VLC-crazy", c'est dans les préférences que ça se passe :

Voir la pièce jointe 8099


----------



## lionceau33 (28 Décembre 2005)

vi ça marche sans rien faire, juste glisser-déposer la liste de lecture téléchargée 

Reste plus qu'à trouver un moyen d'enregistrer tout ça ;-)


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2005)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> vi ça marche sans rien faire, juste glisser-déposer la liste de lecture téléchargée
> 
> Reste plus qu'à trouver un moyen d'enregistrer tout ça ;-)




ici : http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1469353.html


----------



## lionceau33 (28 Décembre 2005)

vivi, merci, j'avais essayé entre temps, pas mal - en tout cas ça fonctionne 

encore merci ;-)


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Décembre 2005)

avec la version de vlc modifié et redirection de port, le probleme n'est plus le même :

livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/203'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/205'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/204'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/372'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/373'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/374'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/381'
livedotcom: describeURL failed (cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 406 Not Acceptable)
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/382'

et toujours pas d'image .......


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai eu le même souci ce matin ...
J'ai tout jeté : prefs et appli et j'ai recommencé  cela tourne à nouveau


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> en dédoublant vlc j'arrive à lancer 2 flux mais le débit ne suit pas : paté de pixels, images saccadées
> 
> à mon humble avis il faut être proche de son central pour arriver à mater 2 flux en même temps
> 
> je testerais sur 2 machines pour voir


Mon débit me permettrai d'avoir deux flux ( un peu plus de 700Ko/s , certzins flux demandant moins de 250Ko/s il n'y a pas de pblm a priori) mais le deuxième ne lit que le flux que le premier lit... je me retrouve avec deux fenêtres présentant le même flux (avec un très léger décalage du son... a propos, vous avez remarqué aussi ce décalage de 8-10s entre le flux hertzien et l'affichage sur le Mac ? sur Fr3 par ex...)


----------



## Cricri (28 Décembre 2005)

tb92 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles de "VLC-crazy", c'est dans les préférences que ça se passe



VLC-crazy, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec VLC normal, ça a des avantages question sécurité ? Possibilité de rétablir le coupe-feu ?

Je trouve pas le lien pour la version Mac de VLC-crazy...?


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> VLC-crazy, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec VLC normal, ça a des avantages question sécurité ? Possibilité de rétablir le coupe-feu ?
> 
> Je trouve pas le lien pour la version Mac de VLC-crazy...?



Oui, la version modifiée de VLC permet de définir un port précis pour le flux, ce qui permet de créer une règle dans le coupe feu intégré de os X et donc de réactiver ce coupe feu.

Dans les préférences de VLC, cliquer en bas à gauche dans la case Avancé, puis définir son port : ici, j'ai pris 1600 (voir image 1)

Dans les préférences système, partage, puis onglet coupe feu, cliquer sur nouveau pour créer une nouvelle règle, et mettre le numéro du port dans UDP (voir image 2)


----------



## Cricri (28 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la version modifiée de VLC permet de définir un port précis pour le flux, ce qui permet de créer une règle dans le coupe feu intégré de os X et donc de réactiver ce coupe feu.
> 
> Dans les préférences de VLC, cliquer en bas à gauche dans la case Avancé, puis définir son port : ici, j'ai pris 1600 (voir image 1)
> 
> Dans les préférences système, partage, puis onglet coupe feu, cliquer sur nouveau pour créer une nouvelle règle, et mettre le numéro du port dans UDP (voir image 2)



Merci! Super! 

Et on le trouve où ce VLC-crazy pour OS X ?


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Merci! Super!
> 
> Et on le trouve où ce VLC-crazy pour OS X ?


En lisant la page précédente, tu l'aurais trouvé sans peine... mais bon, c'est Noël 

http://batmac.free.fr/vrac/VLC-crazy.app-2.zip


----------



## tb92 (28 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mon débit me permettrai d'avoir deux flux ( un peu plus de 700Ko/s , certzins flux demandant moins de 250Ko/s il n'y a pas de pblm a priori) mais le deuxième ne lit que le flux que le premier lit... je me retrouve avec deux fenêtres présentant le même flux (avec un très léger décalage du son... a propos, vous avez remarqué aussi ce décalage de 8-10s entre le flux hertzien et l'affichage sur le Mac ? sur Fr3 par ex...)


Ça doit être le temps nécessaire à l'encodage et au cheminement du flux, qui passe peut-être par satellite avant d'être traité chez Free...


----------



## billboc (28 Décembre 2005)

re-salut

est-ce que quelqu'un a eu cette erreur:

"
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
access_mms: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
"

et à reussi à faire fontionner le multiposte ?

ps: c'est pour mon petit frere !!!
merci pour lui

++
Billboc


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai eu ça le premier jour ; j'ai dû laisser passer 24 heures après avoir accepté les nouvelles CGV.


----------



## billboc (28 Décembre 2005)

effectivement il vient de les activer....

Merci à toi 
++


----------



## hugo76 (28 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de me connecter à la page de la playlist !!!
> Quelqu'un pourrait me la faire passer ?



tu l'as eu .

schuss


----------



## Toz (28 Décembre 2005)

Vous avez vu ça sur freenews et autre videolan.org?
Nos cousins su PC se sont developpé des applis qui permettent d'enregistrer les programmes du multiposte a l'heure qu'on veut!!!
Un magnétoscope en fait!
Et nos developpeurs à nous? hein? qu'est-ce qu'ils font?
Allez les gars!!!!


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu ça sur freenews et autre videolan.org?
> Nos cousins su PC se sont developpé des applis qui permettent d'enregistrer les programmes du multiposte a l'heure qu'on veut!!!
> Un magnétoscope en fait!
> Et nos developpeurs à nous? hein? qu'est-ce qu'ils font?
> Allez les gars!!!!


Ils font la même chose => voir l'actu Macgé  http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=119008


----------



## Toz (28 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ils font la même chose => voir l'actu Macgé  http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=119008



Ouf! J'ai eu peur qu'on se fasse larguer...


----------



## jlvande (29 Décembre 2005)

lescoste a dit:
			
		

> j'ai installé vlc customize par crazy sur le port 1600
> j'ai forwarde ce port sur mon routeur netgear vers mon mac
> j'ai ouvert le firewall du mac sur ce port
> et
> ...



j'ai tout essayé, mais rien à faire, j'ai constamment ce message :







j'ai un ibook sous 10.4.3 en wifi avec airport express, firewall désactivé > ça marche pas
j'ai un iMac G5 sous 10.4.3 en wifi avec airport express, firewall désactivé > ça marche pas

j'essaie avec ma carte wifi de la freebox en déconnectant ma borne airport express > ça marche pas

j'ai essayé avec VLC 0.8.4 / VLC 0.8.4a et VLC 0.8.4 crazy > ça marche pas

j'ai aussi essay en tapant l'url de la chaine directement > ça marche pas

Que faire non de diou  de non de diou ?!!


----------



## tb92 (29 Décembre 2005)

jlvande, as-tu essayé en connectant un Mac à la Freebox en ethernet ?


----------



## jlvande (29 Décembre 2005)

tb92 a dit:
			
		

> jlvande, as-tu essayé en connectant un Mac à la Freebox en ethernet ?



oui oui je l'ai fait... mais sans succès.


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> oui oui je l'ai fait... mais sans succès.




ton débit ascendant doit être inférieur à 400ko/s...
comme moi !
il n'y a rien à esperer pour le moment


----------



## mbapcl (29 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,

je suis sur une frebox haut debit en mode routeur avec deux mac en réseau ethernet. J'ai du mal  à comprendre la phrase suivante : consistant à ouvrir sur son routeur les ports 31336 et 31337 pour les rediriger vers son ordinateur. 
Est-ce que je dois aller sur le site de free ppour faire la modif et où?
dois-je rentrer certains paramètres dans VLC?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

normalement tu n'as pas besoin d 'ouvrir le port si tu utillises le routeur de la freebox


----------



## Kzimir (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai demandé l'activation...

Bizarre, avant ça le multiposte marchait mais je ne "captais" que France 2 
Pas le choix des chaines en fait, je restais bloqué sur ma sélection sur la télé...


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

bon bah ca y'est je m'y suis mis et evidemment : la poisse!
j'ai la playlist, mais par contre le message d'erreur:

main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/308'


ma freebox a le routeur desactivé, je suis sous airport xpress.
certains des ports sont ouverts...mais peut etre pas les bons.
j'ai pas de firewall...
j'ai download le vlc crazy et j'ai quand meme le fameux message d'erreur avec tous les ports qui defilent.
mon option freeplayer est bien activée via free.

Question archi conne: faut-il mettre "on" l'option teloche depuis la telecommande de la freebox ou doit elle etre en mode "passif"?

quant au post de toto

"Derrière un routeur, en utilisant la version «VLC Crazy.app-2», ça fonctionne. Il faut rediriger sur le routeur le porte 31336 et 31337 sur le Mac qui utilise VLC. Pour cela aller dans la partie «Port forwarding» et définir les ports 31336 et 31337 ; comme adresse ip, mettre celle du mac qui est utilisé.
Il faut au préalable donner une adresse fixe au mac (ça ne peut fonctionner que si la machine a toujours la même ip"

>>>
j'y capte keutchi : où redirige-t-on  ses ports?
je n'ai jamais fait ça.
dans la borne airport où dans le mac?

au secours!


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

pour rediriger les ports il faut ouvrir l'utilitaire airport dans utilitaires (application)
puis tu choisis l'onglet "mappage de ports"
puis tu cliques sur ajouter et tu remplis par exemple comme ça:

port public 31336
IP privée 10.0.0.2 <- voir ton numéro dans les préfs réseaux
port privé 31336

puis pareil pour 31337 si besoin

ensuite si ton débit est supérieur à 400ko/s, VLC-crazy te permettra de voir la TV !

++
Billboc


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

OK CA MARCHE!!!!!!!!!

J'AVAIS PAS BRANCHÉ  de téloche avec la freebox, donc je n'avais pas vu que la freebox etait en mode "ouvert" depuis la telecommande sur ma télé!

mortel!

merci a crazy jojo pour son vlc...
cool raoul.
je teste l'enregistrement

free ca tue!


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

c'est l'airport express:

tu vas dans utilitaires/Utilitaire admin airport

tu cliques sur ta borne et sur "configurer"

après onglet "mappage des ports"

port privé : le n° du port
adresse privée : ip de ton mac (genre 192.168....)
port public :le même n° de port

voilà

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que certain comme moi n'ont aucun pb pour le multiposte derriere un routeur sans port d'ouverts (et je ne suis pas en dmz par contre pas de firewall d'activé) !? alors que pour d'autres c'est une galère pas possible

ce qui serait bien c'st de recenser les config qui marchent pour tenter de déceler où le bas blesse :

je commence :

- vlc 0.8.4-fbx-2 (celle mis en service au lancement du freeplayer)
- freebox sans le mode routeur
- airport express mode routeur activé
- pas de ports ouverts
- pas de firewall activé
- débit : varie entre 170 et 450 ko/s pendant le fonctionnement du multiposte


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> J'AVAIS PAS BRANCHÉ  de téloche avec la freebox, donc je n'avais pas vu que la freebox etait en mode "ouvert" depuis la telecommande sur ma télé!




tu peux expliquer je comprend pas ?
merci


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

ouep bah je dis que ca marche mais des que je switche (double click) sur une autre chaine, vlc me rebalance soa fenetre d'erreur avec plein de ports qui defilent!

merde...

en fait, on peut pas mater la teloche sans caler la chaine sur la télé avant.
j'entends par là : je peux pas mettre la freebox en passif et switcher les chaines depuis l'ordi?


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

...et ...

...je ne retrouve pas le post qui parlait de "désentrelacement" via vlc.
(j'ia un petit effet "lignes" sur l'image)


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

tu veux dire que si la Freebox n'est pas allumé sur ta télévision la chaine n'apparait via VLC sur ton MAC ? c'est bien ça ?


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

oui c'est ça!
là par ex j'ai eteins la freebox.
je passe de euronews à f2 depuis vlc: et hop message d'erreur et defilement de ports!


----------



## Mgx (29 Décembre 2005)

argh.. petit problème finalement, si le multiposte a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement, c'est VLC qui bugge au bout de dix minutes, et crash. Du coup, obligé de relancer, tout ça..

est ce que quelqu'un a ce problème? ou pourrait m'aiguiller? J'ai la version fourni sur le site de free.

Et concernant MPlayer, comment faire fonctionner le flux sous ce logiciel?


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

arf j'ai l'erreur suivante

main: no suitable intf module
main: interface "rc" initialization failed

avec freebox ouverte ou pas...
config: VLC crazy, ports ouverts sur airport snow, firewall désactivé

enfin pour moi je pense que mon débit 300<400 est un peu lège...

Billboc


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Décembre 2005)

bon et quelqu'un sait si il faut ouvrir la teloche sur la freebox ou si on peut switcher les chaines directement depuis le mac?


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2005)

officiellement, non !

_Comme précisé précédemment, vous pouvez regarder sur votre ordinateur 2 chaînes en simultané, indépendamment de l'activation ou non du service dé télévision Freebox, ou des chaînes regardées sur votre TV.

Excellente utilisation ! 
_


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

oui mais moi j'en regarde UNE uniquement si la télé (la freebox en mode tv plutot) est allumée.
donc c'est normal docteur que la freebox soit ouverte en mode tv?


----------



## billboc (30 Décembre 2005)

et si tu n'actives pas le service de la télévision sur la freebox avant de lancer VLC ça donne quoi ?


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

merde j'avais pas pensé à ça!
je suis vraiment une quiche.
ca marche.
bon reste plus qu'a reussir à enregistrer.
parce que mes testes sont bofs.
j'ai essayé avec la methode de ce lien:
http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1469353.html

mais quand je remplace l'extension .ts par "mpg"

impossbile de mater via quicktime.
il me semblait avoir vu ca sur un autre lien 'remplacer par mpg'....


----------



## billboc (30 Décembre 2005)

désolé j'en suis pas à l'enregistrement !

mais en passant, j'ai lu ça sur un forum de macbidouille

_le plug mpeg2 pour QuickTime c'est Payant sur le site d'Apple ou installé d'emblè avec Final Cut Studio ou DVD StudioPro.
et même avec ça il n'a jamais été possible d'éditer (dans QuickTime) de manière viable du MPEG 1 ou 2, car il est impossible d'exporter vers du MPEG1 ou 2 (depuis QT), il n'est pas possible non plus d'exporter le son quand on choisi un des formats video disponibles dans QT et seule sont offertes les possibilités de couper dans la time line et d'enregistrer en .mov autonome (ce qui est en soit non-standard : enfermer un flux MPEG dans un conteneur .mov...)

Il y a de plus certains soucis avec des outils comme ffmpegX ou les autre muxers démuxeurs, transcodeurs, en effet il y a à peu de choses près, une seconde de son en plus au début du .mpeg produit et aucune information exploitable permettant de synchroniser correctement une heure de programme ainsi enregistré (je soupconne que les pubs et interludes n'aient des reglages différents, c'est le problème quand on utilise des flux VBR). QT avec le plug mpeg2 permet de le lire de manière synchrone, idem pour VLC etc mais pour l'export c'est plutôt compromis pour le moment, amoins d'avoir une machine très puissante et de capturer le flus directement en un format exploitable

sur 5 minutes le décalage est de 22-26 frames et ça peut se régler avec ffmpegx mais sur plus long il apparait d'autres décalages facheux_


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

ok j'ai trouvé! mortel!
un clip de mtv!
ca dechire!
santa claus existe les potes!:rateau:


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors ma config :
ca marche >

Imac g5 (ancien)
routeur freebox: off
firewall: off
airport express.
logiciel vlc crazy
port vlc : 1600
ports airport mappés:1600 / 31336
osx tiger

enregistrement ok.

je teste enregistrement longue durée.
'à suivre'

merci à tous.


----------



## manueelle (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Question toute bète qui devrait être facile de résoudre par les nombreux spécialistes de ce forum 
Lorsque je tente de me connecter, j'ai le même type d'erreur que celui que je cite.
De plus après une lecture laborieuse mais enrichissante des nombreux post de ce forum
j'ai tenté avec safari de me connecter directement à l'adresse
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
pour télécharger le fichier :
rien ne s'est passé :-(

j'ai un ibook g3 900 avec 10.39
j'ai rebooté la freebox
le ping marche bien
Qu'est ce que je fait comme erreur ?

HELP Please

Un grand merci par avance à celui qui m'aidera http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif

Manuelle



			
				billboc a dit:
			
		

> re-salut
> 
> est-ce que quelqu'un a eu cette erreur:
> 
> ...


----------



## billboc (30 Décembre 2005)

tu n'as pas activé les CGV sur le site de Free

ou

Tu l'as deja fait mais Free ne l'a pas encore activé

donc soit il faut aller là : http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/
soit il faut attendre 24h

++
Billboc


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

rééssaie de faire l'activation sur le site de free. si c'est ok il va te dire que c'est déjà validé.
ca te permet de ne pas douter et d'aller voir d'autres solutions.


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

bon de mon coté j'avoue ne pas avoir reussi (pas encore  ) le désentrelacement...
mais là, je vais faire une pause jusqu'à demain...

:sleep:


----------



## tb92 (30 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien c'st de recenser les config qui marchent pour tenter de déceler où le bas blesse :
> 
> je commence :
> 
> ...


Tu es sûr d'utiliser cette version pour le multiposte ? Parce qu'elle est paramétrée pour ne ne pas diffuser d'image ni de son sur l'ordinateur.

Sinon chez moi c'est à peu près le "contraire" :

- VLC 0.8.4a
- Freebox en mode routeur.
- Borne AirPort sans routeur.
- Coupe-feu Mac OS activé ; pas de port ouvert (si ce n'est le TCP 8080 pour le Freeplayer).
- Possibilité de lire deux flux simultanément en dupliquant VLC.
- Enregistrement OK.


----------



## tb92 (30 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> bon de mon coté j'avoue ne pas avoir reussi (pas encore  ) le désentrelacement...
> mais là, je vais faire une pause jusqu'à demain...
> 
> :sleep:


Peut-être ce menu pourra-t-il t'aider :

Voir la pièce jointe 8153


----------



## fpoil (30 Décembre 2005)

tb92 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr d'utiliser cette version pour le multiposte ?



certain pour la version, lorsque je clique sur "à propos de vlc", c'est ce qu'il me donne comme version


----------



## manueelle (30 Décembre 2005)

Je me sens un peu bête...
J'avais bien vu ce nouveau contract à signer
mais je n'avais pas saisi qu"il était obligatoire.

Bon je viens de l'accepter mais honte à moi
sans le lire :-((((, certain d'entre vous l'ont-ils
lu-analysé ? Y a t il quelquepart un résumé
des différences entre notre ancien contract
et ce nouveau (c'quon perd et ce qu'on y gagne)
Ca me choque un peu ces contract illisibles-incomprehensibles
qu'on signe sans la moindre idée de ce à quoi ca nous engage.
Cuelle confiance ;-(

Bonne journée
Manuelle




			
				manueelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Question qui devrait être facile de résoudre par les nombreux spécialistes de ce forum
> Lorsque je tente de me connecter, j'ai le même type d'erreur que celui que je cite.
> ...


----------



## tb92 (30 Décembre 2005)

manueelle, les "nouvelles" CGV sont en fait celles qui ont été mises en place pour le Freeplayer (23/06/05). Il y a un article à ce sujet dans la newsletter du 28/12 de l'ADUF.


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

tb92, oui j'avais testé mais par de grds changements j'ai l'impression....
bref,
par contre je confirme avoir des petits bugs par moments...
un peu con si on veut enregistrer. des "crash images" dans une video....


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Décembre 2005)

au passage, pour parler de free tv:

quelqu'un est abonné aux chaines de films (genre ciné fx, ciné polar)?
comment ca fonctionne? on s'abonne et du coup c'est parti pour un abonnement automatique tous les mois a venir jusqu'a ce que l'on stoppe l'abonnement à ces chaines ou faut-il  se réabonner tous les mois ?
aussi : les programmes changent ils "non-stop" ou est-ce une serie de films qui tournent en boucle?

j'avoue ne pas trouver le site tres clair a ce sujet...;

merci pour vos infos a venir.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (31 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous 
Un petit programme de magnétoscope virtuel pour Mac circule sur les forums de freenews :
http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5099


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2005)

Oui, cela fonctionne mais cela mériterait d'être mieux fini :
- la liste de lecture n'est pas évolutive (4 chaines viennent d'être ajoutées au "bouquet" freebox sans que cela n'apparaisse)
- la programmation est limitée à la journée courante
- ...

Je préfère encore la petite appli en applescript : &#8220;Magneto Free !"
au moins elle est modifiable.


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Décembre 2005)

il y en a une autre qui s'appelle FreeboxTVrecorder (voir la page chez Macadsl http://www.macadsl.com/actu/2005/12/30/enregistrer-avec-freebox-tv-multiposte/ )

c'est le début, ces applications vont évoluer et il ne peut en surgir que du bon


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Décembre 2005)

starmac ?

> ?4 chaines viennent d'être ajoutées au "bouquet" freebox sans que cela n'apparaisse"

lesquelles?

comment modifier la playlist..on doit bien pouvoir non?


----------



## hugo76 (31 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> starmac ?
> 
> > ?4 chaines viennent d'être ajoutées au "bouquet" freebox sans que cela n'apparaisse"
> 
> ...




Hello,

les 4 chaines qui viennent d'être ajouter au bouquet sont des chaines M6 (fun tv, m6rock, m6black..) qui sont gratuites sur la freebox pour l'instant mais sont vouées à finir payantes (1,95¤/mois).

Donc pas dispo sur le multiposte. De plus il me semble qu'il n'y a  que les chaines qui ont donnée leur accord qui sont diffusées via le multiposte.

Schuss


----------



## tb92 (31 Décembre 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> les 4 chaines qui viennent d'être ajouter au bouquet sont des chaines M6 (fun tv, m6rock, m6black..) qui sont gratuites sur la freebox pour l'instant mais sont vouées à finir payantes (1,95¤/mois).
> 
> ...


Si si ! En attendant de devenir payantes je suppose. Il faut redémarrer la Freebox et re-télécharger la liste de lecture.


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Décembre 2005)

ok merki les amis, bonne soirée..et bonne fiesta!


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Janvier 2006)

est-il possible d'avoir acces via la liste, au service d'abonnement aux chaines payantes ou doit-on le faire via la telecommande et teloche?


----------



## tb92 (1 Janvier 2006)

Je ne pense pas que VLC dispose de l'interface nécessaire à la gestion des abonnements. De toute façon les chaînes auxquelles on est abonné n'apparaissent pas sous VLC (mais ce sera peut-être le cas dans le futur).


Bonne année à toutes et à tous !!


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Janvier 2006)

ZUT!
et comment faire si on veut enregistrer un film de la chaine ciné fx par exemple?
on doit bien pouvoir trouver le lien a inserer dans vlc non?


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ZUT!
> et comment faire si on veut enregistrer un film de la chaine ciné fx par exemple?
> on doit bien pouvoir trouver le lien a inserer dans vlc non?


Pour le moment : non.


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Janvier 2006)

oh c'est naze....
mais qu'est ce qui fait que ce n'est pas possible "techniquement"?


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est naze....
> mais qu'est ce qui fait que ce n'est pas possible "techniquement"?


Quand tu t'abonnes à une chaine, c'est directement sur le dslam que ta freebox est reconnue. Le flux transmis est celui de TA freebox et de la tienne seule.

Là, on relaie 1 signal vers une multitude de récepteurs qui n'appartiennent pas à Free et donc ne sont pas controlables.
Donc pour éviter de transmettre des chaines payantes, on ne les relaie pas : c'est plus simple.


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Janvier 2006)

ok merci pour l'info.
mais ca presage pas la possibilité de pouvoir le faire un jour ton explication...
non?


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2006)

Aucune idée, il faudrait sécuriser l'accès à chaque chaine.
Il existe des méthodes plus ou moins simples, contraignantes pour l'utilisateur.
A voir, si elles sont compatibles avec les exigences des chaines...


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Janvier 2006)

eh bah là...
je suis éffondré.
et mon cerve-laid... comment que j'e vais y donner à manger?
zut et zut!
nul.
les seules chaines qui auraient pu etre interessantes à enregistrer...
bah me v'la bien tintin!

Avec une eyetv 200 on doit pouvoir par contre..finalement...c'est encore la soluce la plus efficace....aujourd'hui


----------



## silverkingz design (2 Janvier 2006)

existe-t-il une astuce comme un bouton "enregistrement", afin d'eviter d'aller choisir via
"fichier/streaming", la chaine à enregistrer?


----------



## hugo76 (2 Janvier 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> existe-t-il une astuce comme un bouton "enregistrement", afin d'eviter d'aller choisir via
> "fichier/streaming", la chaine à enregistrer?




hello,

essaye ca

http://www.visuallwebzine.com/tom/freelc/

schuss


----------



## Mgx (2 Janvier 2006)

rha, VLC fait des siennes et n'arrête pas de planter.. Un peu relou pour regarder tranquillement un programme. ça le fait à d'autre ou pas?:rateau:

Question technique ensuite, je suis plutot adepte de MPlayer, mais euh.. comment faire fonctionner la liste de lecture avec? Je ne trouve pas la fonction ( je viens de retélécharger MPlayer 2, mais si quelqu'un a une url, pourquoi pas.. ).. :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Janvier 2006)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> rha, VLC fait des siennes et n'arrête pas de planter.. Un peu relou pour regarder tranquillement un programme. ça le fait à d'autre ou pas?:rateau:



Oui, ça le fait aussi chez moi, mais surtout sur mon vieil iBook G3, beaucoup moins sur l'iMac G5.
Outre la puissance, c'est peut être une question de RAM, peut-être ?


----------



## brome (2 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi, sur un mac mini avec liaison wifi, VLC plantait souvent, généralement au bout de quelques minutes de visionnage. De plus, les "parasites" sur l'image et le son étaient très nombreux. Ma liaison wifi peinait visiblement à transmettre le flux.
Puis j'ai placé ma freebox dans la même pièce que le mac, la réception du signal est meilleure et tout fonctionne beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## johnduff (3 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si cette methode a ete expliquee...
Apres avoir galere en ouvrant des ports (sans grand succes), en essayant le DmZ (qui marche mais que pour une IP) etc...

Il y a aussi une autre solution qui marche tres bien chez moi  (pour les utilisateurs de Macs G3 ou G5 par exemple ou de PC qui ne peuvent utiliser la version VLC-Crazy ou encore ceux qui veulent garder la version d'origine): c'est de rerouter le port 554 vers tous les autres ports. 

Sur le routeur, via l'interface web, il faut declencher l'ouverture du firewall quand le player fait une requete RTSP (port 554) vers tous les autres ports, car on ne sait pas quels sont ceux qui vont etre attribues (cela change a chaque requete en RTSP) -> c'est le Port Triggering. 
Image jointe: la config sur un routeur Linksys (vue sur les forums macbidouille), mais ca doit etre sensiblement pareil pour les autres marques...

Dites moi si c ok pour vous 


A+ 
JD

Freebox V4 mode routeur desactive
Routeur Linksys WRT54G
Macs G3 G4 G5 en wifi et ethernet


----------



## Mgx (3 Janvier 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, sur un mac mini avec liaison wifi, VLC plantait souvent, généralement au bout de quelques minutes de visionnage. De plus, les "parasites" sur l'image et le son étaient très nombreux. Ma liaison wifi peinait visiblement à transmettre le flux.
> Puis j'ai placé ma freebox dans la même pièce que le mac, la réception du signal est meilleure et tout fonctionne beaucoup mieux maintenant.



Exact, même chose en fait. Dans la même pièce, no pb. sitot à côté, ça a du mal.

La puissance aurait pu être en cause, mais je me disais aussi, que je l'avais déjà regardé sans problème.. donc whalou, je vais booster mon réseau wifi. Enfin, pas seulement pour ça, donc je vais supporter le léger désagrément encore un tps..:rateau:

Merci


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2006)

Juste en passant : 
Freeboxtvrecorder a été cité ici mais le lien de téléchargement était rompu.
En voilà un nouveau avec une nouvelle version.

http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2006)

Pour info : un flux TV prend environ 350 Ko/s


----------



## silverkingz design (3 Janvier 2006)

merci pour freeboxtvrecorder  mais...

"Ceci est un petit utilitaire pour Mac qui permet de :
- voir une chaîne de télévision diffusée par la Freebox
Utilisation:
- Lancer l'application
- Le bouton TV ON/OFF permet de regarder une chaîne de TV sélectionnée dans le menu d'à côté."

bah moi je vois rien comme chaine et comme "menu a coté"


----------



## Mgx (3 Janvier 2006)

et est ce quelqu'un utilise MPlayer? J'aimerai bien tester, mais je ne trouve pas comment.. :rateau: 
Un module à installer, je sais pas?? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> merci pour freeboxtvrecorder  mais...
> 
> "Ceci est un petit utilitaire pour Mac qui permet de :
> - voir une chaîne de télévision diffusée par la Freebox
> ...



Clique sur le bouton TV ON pour lancer la tv...
Clique sur le bouton Programmations pour préparer les enregistrements...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Y'a t'il un moyen de décoder seulement la bande son d'une chaine, sans l'image, pour écouter MTV par exemple. Ca ferais de la radio, sans les jingles 

Si ca n'existe pas, y'a t'il des moyens pour fabriquer une petite appli pour ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

mais qu'est ce qu'on peut être bête des fois ...
Il suffit bien sûr de désactiver la piste vidéo dans le menu Vidéo de VLC


----------



## gratteur-fou (4 Janvier 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le bouton TV ON pour lancer la tv...
> Clique sur le bouton Programmations pour préparer les enregistrements...



Et le programme s'enregistre où ?


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Et le programme s'enregistre où ?


Par défaut, l'enregistrement est placé dans le Dossier Séquence de ton dossier Utilisateur.

On ne peut pas modifier facilement ce réglage.

Cela reste possible en faisant :
- afficher le contenu du paquet (clic droit sur FreeboxTVRecorder)
- ouvrir le dossier "contents", puis le dossier "Resources"

On y trouve alors un fichier texte nommé : recordtask.sh
Il s'agit de la ligne de commande permettant d'enregistrer le flux choisi

```
/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/clivlc $1 --intf dummy --sout "#standard{access=file,mux=ps,url=$HOME/Movies/$2-$recordDate.mpg}" &> /dev/null & pid=$!
```

Dans cette ligne, le chemin à modifier est donné par la partie suivante :

```
url=$HOME/Movies/$2
```

Pour enregistrer sur le bureau, on remplacera cette chaine par :

```
url=$HOME/Desktop/$2
```

Pour enregistrer sur un dossier "TV" situé sur disque nommé "DDExterne", on écrira :

```
url=/Volumes/DDExterne/TV/$2
```

Il faut bien veiller à conserver le $2 qui correspond à la variable contenant le nom donné à l'enregistrement.

Voilà.
Par sécurité, copier le fichier Recordtask.sh sur le bureau pour en avoir une version intacte au coup où


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Janvier 2006)

starmac tu es fou!
et pour le reste, merci mais moi ca marche pas "tv on" : no picture!


----------



## gratteur-fou (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon pour moi, j'ai réussi à enregister un programme 
Je ferme _VLC_ et _FreeboxTVRecorder, _et tout marche bien.

Merci starmac


----------



## cyp (5 Janvier 2006)

j'ai un piti problème moi.
tout marchait bien jusqu'à il y a 2 jours...
depuis VLC me met :

access_mms: error: HTTP/1.0 404 File not found
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'

Quelqu'un sait il pourquoi ?


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour tous ceux qui on un problème avec le multiposte, allez voir les forums de freenews. rubrique Services TV.


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Janvier 2006)

OK, 
dédédemontreuil vient tout juste de nous foutre à la lourde!
à coup de péniche dans le derche! allez hop, ca degage!


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouaip, apres avoir essayé la manip  de rentrer ds le fichier pour donner un nvx chemin de destination, j'ai enregistré tt ca, et pis ca change rien, tt est enregistré mais ca enregistre tjs ds le dossier sequence...
Si qqun a des idees.....
Merci


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2006)

pour moi cela fonctionne.
tu peux faire une copie de ton fichier recordtask.sh ?


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

recordDate="`date`"
/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/clivlc $1 --intf dummy --sout "#standard{access=file,mux=ps,url=/Volumes/Medias/TV/$2-$recordDate.mpg}" &> /dev/null & pid=$!
sleep $3
kill $pid


Voilou, je reste connecté au cas où...


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu as bien un volume nommé Medias contenant un dossier nommé TV ?
Si tu lis les informations de ce dossier, c'est bien le m^me chemin qui t'est donné ?
Tu as bien modifié le fichier à l'intérieur du package ? (question bète mais on ne sait jamais)


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouaip, j'ai bien tout ca, j'ai modifié le fichier ds le package, mais le soft est sur mon bureau, pas ds le dossier appli...
Je t'ai unvoyé un message privé pour voir cela eventuellement sur msn...


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

Mon volume medias est une partition de mon Disque principal...
On sait jamais, ca peut aider.
Ce n'est pas un anti slash qu'il faut mettre devant volumes?


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2006)

regarde le chemin tel qu'il est donné dans le panneau d'information ou glisse le dossier dans une fenêtre du Terminal pour obtenir le bon chemin.
Par cntre, si le fichier n'est pas en .sh cela ne peut pas fonctionner.


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

il est en .sh, mais ds les info du fichier, il me dit que c un doc .txt.


----------



## cedbarre (5 Janvier 2006)

il me dit que c un document texte pour etre plus precis


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2006)

Ce n'est pas bien terrible 
l'extension est la bonne et moi même j'ai modifié ce fichier avec textedit.
je t'en joins une copie avec le chemin que tu indiques

PS : il y a une version 1 de Freebotvrecorder je la joins aussi.


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vais au pieu : grosse journée demain.
Je suivrai le fil depuis le boulot.


----------



## silverkingz design (6 Janvier 2006)

moi y'a pas moyen je n'ai pas de visualiseur!
merde!


a quand les chaines payantes visibles dnas le mac! free? alors?


----------



## rim (7 Janvier 2006)

lotusesprit a dit:
			
		

> je precise qu'avec la version de vlc modifié avec des options on peut changer le port, on n'est pas obliger d'utiliser les ports 31336 et 31337 qui sont effectivement vus comme port pour les troyans, pour ma part j'ai choisit 1600  et cela marche bien, a vous de choisir un port non utilisé, suffit de rediriger les ports depuis le routeur.
> il faut remercier crazyfred de freenews pour ces modifs.



yes merci crazyfred, et merci à tous pour vos conseils, tout fonctionne correctement désormais !
çà fait plaisir !


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2006)

hello, 
ce qui est génant ce sont les sauts d'images et de son, avez vous une recette miracle pour contrer cela ? merci


----------



## pampelune (8 Janvier 2006)

Non je vois pas, j'ai la même chose, la première semaine d'utilisation, je n'avais aucun pb, et depuis, que des sautes de son/image. C'est devenu inutilisable...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2006)

j'ai modifié les fastpath on verra...:mouais: j'ai mis le dernier...


----------



## yoffy (8 Janvier 2006)

.... me voici inscrit au club , tout c'est bien passé   

.... seulement FreeboxTVRecorder enregistre des séquences mpeg4 mais mon Quicktime 7.0.3 ne les lit pas  ..... j'ai dû rater quelquechose mais quoi ? :rose:


----------



## yoffy (8 Janvier 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> .... me voici inscrit au club , tout c'est bien passé
> 
> .... seulement FreeboxTVRecorder enregistre des séquences mpeg4 mais mon Quicktime 7.0.3 ne les lit pas  ..... j'ai dû rater quelquechose mais quoi ? :rose:



Edith : Après quelques essais il semble que "FreeLC" et surtout "FreeboxTVRecorder" soient très bien pour lancer la TV et disposer de la liste des chaînes mais pour enregistrer et surtout encoder c'est une toute autre histoire ..... il faudrait des connaissances , des codecs genre mpeg2 ou de la puissance et du temps d'encodage en mpeg4 , choisir entre regarder et enregistrer/encoder..... pas si simple que cela finalement .


----------



## brome (9 Janvier 2006)

Les séquences brutes enregistrées en MPEG-2 par Free TV Recorder, je les lis avec VLC sans ré-encodage ni souci.  

Je suppose que pour les lire aussi simplement avec Quicktime Player il suffirait d'installer le codec MPEG-2.


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

une question _intermédiaire_: peut on faire en sorte dans VLC que la fenête vidéo demeure au même emplacement sur le bureau à chaque changement de chaîne. J'aime bien la mettre en petit, dans un coin, et surfer à côté, mais quand je change, elle revient en plein devant moi.. :/


----------



## yoffy (9 Janvier 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Les séquences brutes enregistrées en MPEG-2 par Free TV Recorder, je les lis avec VLC sans ré-encodage ni souci.  ...


 Mais c'est vrai en plus .... :rose: ...... ........ il me semblait rater un truc ! merci ! 

Finalement Free TV Recorder est super !


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2006)

J'ai aussi cherché de mon côté... j'ai trouvé plein d'astuces (faire un mur d'images etc) mais rien concernant le positionnement et la taille de l'image quoiqu'on puisse ouvrir en plein écran par défaut mais c'est bien le contraire de ce qui est souhaité.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2006)

Finalement, j'ai trouvé comment faire :
- va dans les préférences de VLC
-clique dans la case à cocher "Avancé" en bas à gauche.
- dans le menu à gauche clique sur vidéo:
-----> tu trouveras 4 zones largeur et hauteur, ainsi que position X et Y (qui correspondant à la position du coin haut gauche de la fenêtre dans ton écran)
Enregistre, quitte VLC et relance.

------> en remettant les valeurs à -1, on retrouve le compportement par défaut.

PS : lamise à l'échelle va bien mais j'ai du mal pour positionner la fen^tre : je verrai ça plus tard.


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

merci 

mais.. j'ai essayé une fois avec "-3" partout (je vais pas la jouer_ fûté_) et ça n'a pas marché..


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2006)

Tout ne fonctionnes pas chez moi : par contre, le dimensionnement de la fenêtre va bien :
regarde la pièce jointe et reproduis les valeurs si tu veux un petite fenêtre (ici 320 x 240).
N'oublie pas d'enregistrer, ni de quitter.
Ce n'est qu'au nouveau lancement de VLV que les préférences seront actives.


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

c'est sûr qu'avec des hauteurs et largeurs de "-1"  je pouvais la chercher la fenêtre... :rose:

merci!


----------



## dynozor (11 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ceux chez qui ça marche, pouvez-vous rappeler quel routeur vous utilisez, que l'on fasse un petit récap' qui sera bien utile aux autres (et que j'achète le même  ).


 
Salut à tous,

J'explique ma configuration et la situation qui va avec :
- Ma freebox est en mode normal (mode routeur désactivé),
- Elle est raccordée à un routeur D-Link 604 sur lequel j'ai paramétré le port 31336 qui semble etre le seul à donner 1 résutat (voir ci-apres), qui distribue vers 3 bécanes sur lesquelles ont été installés la version VCL Crazy 2 :
    - 1 Mac G3 blanc bleu 300 MHz (OSX.3.9), un peu lent... mais sur lequel ca a l'air de fonctionner... en gros j'ai 1 image et le son en continu (surement du à la enteur du processeur :mouais: ),
    - 1 Powerbook G4 1GHz (OSX.3.9) avec configuration identique, assez rapide mais sur lequel, a configuration identique au G3, je n'arrive pas a obtenir un resultat (lla liste de lecture defile dans VLC),
    - 1 PC portable Dell 1GHz sur lequel j'ai le meme probleme que sur le Powerbook.

C'est à n'y rien comprendre , à croire que le type de processeur joue un role...

Ce qui serait idéal c'est que ceux qui ont plusieurs poste avec configurations machines différentes derrière un routeur nous donnent les paramétrages :
- de leur routeur,
- des preferences de VLC sur chaque becane,

Allez les gars... 10 petites minutes à vérifier tout ca, copier coller et roulez jeunesse !!


----------



## YSG (12 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,
je viens d'avoir ma freebox v4 et une borne airport, et lorsque je lance VLC, les messages suivants s'affichent:
http: cannot find any files (./http-fbx)
main: no suitable intf module
main: interface "http,none" initialization failed

N'étant pas un champion d'informatique :rose: ne soyez pas trop rapide ni compliqué lors de vos réponses.

Merci

Mac OS 10.3.9


----------



## kakao (14 Janvier 2006)

mendoza a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça marche chez moi. (Paris 13)
> Mais je n'arrive pas pour le moment à changer de chaîne.
> Avec VLC j'arrive sur France 2 et je suis coincé, la playlist
> ne s'ouvre pas.


A TOUS : J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes (d'abord le VLC rejetait http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u avec la fameuse "error 80", ensuite la liste de lecture ne s'affichait pas et l'écran s'ouvrait directement sur France 2). Après plusieurs tentatives et un rebbot, cela marche ! Donc, il faut un peu de patience !


----------



## dynozor (14 Janvier 2006)

YAHHOOO !!!!

Ca y'est, j'ai réussi le tour de force, j'ai 3 ordis qui fonctionnent en multiposte a travers un routeur D-link 604.
Bon... je m'enflamme un peu parce qu'en fait y'en a un sur les trois qui est pas assez puissant pour afficher correctement l'image :rose:  mais bon, c'est un G3 Yosemite 300MHz, faut pas trop en demander aux vétérans non plus  

Bref, il y a donc fonctionnement de :
- 1 PC portable 1GHz,
- 1 Mac Yosemite G3 300MHZ (y'a le son, c'est déjà ca...),
- 1 PowerMac aluminium G4 1GHz.

Bon, je récapitule :
- La freebox est en mode normal (mode routeur désactivé, vérifier avec appui long sur la touche ? de la telecommande Freebox sur la télé)
- Télécharger "VLC Crazy 2" ici :  http://batmac.free.fr/vrac/VLC-crazy.app-2.zip
- Lancer VLC et aller dans les préferences (cocher la case "avancé"),
- Dans les préférences VLC :
     - commencer par appuyer sur "Tout rétablir",
     - aller dans la coche Demuxers, puis RTP/RTSP, vérifier que "dialect RTSP Kasenna" n'est pas sélectionné.
     - vous entrerez plus tard la valeur du port X (voir liste plus loin) dans "UDP Port (beta - crazy)" en cohérence avec les paramétrages du routeur ci après...
- Ouvrir les préférence de votre routeur (en tapant son IP dans safari par exemple).
- Dans les préférences du routeur :
     - aller dans "advanced" (routeur D-link 604),
     - puis dans "virtual serveur" entrer les paramètres pour chaque ordi suivants (IP choisis pour exemple) :
              - ordi 1 (adresse IP 192.168.0.120) :
                     nom : Ordi 1   
                     private IP : 192.168.0.120
                     protocol type : UDP
                     private port : 31336
                     (inscrire ce port dans les préférence VCL  de l'ordi 1, voir plus haut)
                     public port :31336
                     schedule : always
                     Cliquer sur "Apply"
              - ordi 2 (adresse IP 192.168.0.130) :
                     nom : Ordi 2   
                     private IP : 192.168.0.130
                     protocol type : UDP
                     private port : 1600
                     (inscrire ce port dans les préférence VCL  de l'ordi 2, voir plus haut)
                     public port :1600
                     schedule : always
                     Cliquer sur "Apply"
              - ordi 3 (adresse IP 192.168.0.140) :
                     nom : Ordi 2   
                     private IP : 192.168.0.140
                     protocol type : UDP
                     private port : 31400
                     (inscrire ce port dans les préférence VCL  de l'ordi 3, voir plus haut)
                     public port :31400
                     schedule : always
                     Cliquer sur "Apply"

Voila, si votre débit est élevé (environ 400Ko/s par affichage) vous aurez 3 ordis plus la télé avec possibilité d'afficher pour chaqu'un une chaine différente (débit 1.6Mo/s requis...).
Si le débit ne suffit pas, vous aurez certaines sources figées (la TV en premier...).

Pour information les 3 ports ici indiqués fonctionnent ensembles, il y 'en a surement d'autres.
Il parait que la fonctionnalité freebox peut aller jusqu'à 8 postes différents, ca reste a verifier (et surtout il faudrait un débit assez balaise : 8x400=3.2Mo/s).
J'éspère avoir intelligement récapituler l'ensemble du sujet et que ca souvera quelques nuits blanches  
Bon multivisionnage à tous !


----------



## jepawi (15 Janvier 2006)

VLC fonctionne bien quand je me connecte directement derriere la Freebox, j'ai accès à toutes les chaines.

Par contre dès que je me remet en wifi sur ma borne Airport, la playlist apparait mais quand je choisis une chaine les boutons de commande de VLC se mettent à clignoter et aucun flux n'arrive.

Je suis novice sur les aspects réseau. Merci de votre aide.

Où se fait le parametrage des ports? Dans l'utilitaire de la borne airport? Comment connaitre l'adresse IP de chaque mac?


----------



## dynozor (15 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai jamais configuré du wifi, mais sur un routeur filaire, il faut en general taper 192.168.0.1 par défaut dans un naviguateur (ex : Safari) pour accéder à ses paramétrages.

Pour que plusieurs machines fonctionnent en multiposte, les adresses des macs doivent être fixes.
Il faut donc pour chaque mac, choisir une adresse IP fixe (on choisi en general 192.168.0.1 pour le routeur).
Aller dans les preferences système (réseau) de MacOSX et paramétrer en DHCP comme ci apres :
Afficher : ethernet intégré
dans TCP/IP
Configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.XXX (XXX entre 2 et 254)
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1

Evidemment, comme chaque port sera attribué à un mac (à une adresse IP), il faut que les adresses IP des macs soient toutes différentes, et différentes aussi de celle du routeur.


----------



## nobuane (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde 
je vous rejoins sur me topic..j'ai aussi la freebox V4 j'ai installé freeplayer...ect et je reçois la télé:love:  sur mon ibook g4 relié a la freebox en ethernet
ça fait un drôle d'effet de regarder un JT sur son pc 

j'ai aussi installée free lc pour enregistrer...mais j'ai un petit problème avec: je choisie la chaîne je clic sur enregistrer...ça fonctionne,j'arrête l'enregistrement il me dit qu'il prépare le fichier(j'ai configurer l'enregistrement sur le bureau)
mais une fois la préparation du fichier terminé,rien n'apparaît sur mon bureau! aucun fichier enregistre...rien de chez rien 

d'où peut venir ce problème?


----------



## dynozor (15 Janvier 2006)

Ca m'est aussi arrivé,

Salut Nobuane,

En fait je prefère enregistrer directement avec VLC Crazy 2.
VLC Crazy peut etre telechargé dans mon message au dessus.

Un lien dans ce forum explique comment procéder, il utilise des captures d'écran et s'avère très claires :
http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1469353.html

Bon courage.


----------



## YSG (16 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour vos explications très claires. ça marche chez moi.

Comment peut-on supprimer lors de la vision sur l'écran les trop nombreux "couic" génant. Notamment lorsque je vais enregistrer (ce qui sera ma prochaine étape).

Merci pour votre soutien.


----------



## dynozor (16 Janvier 2006)

Les couic comme tu dis, sont dus à un manque de débit ou bande passante.
Tu peux vérifier ton débit en appuyant longtemps sur ? de ta telecommande freebox.
Il faut en général 400kb/s par flux (1 pour la tele + 1 pour ton ordi).
Il n'y a malheureusement rien a faire... les flux de ce type ne sont pas vérifiés en qualité, et donc jamais corrigés lorsqu'il y a une erreur de données, et oui, on peut pas tout demander... ;-)


----------



## nobuane (17 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi ca marche au poil!!!


----------



## nicogala (17 Janvier 2006)

dynozor a dit:
			
		

> Les couic comme tu dis, sont dus à un manque de débit ou bande passante.


J'ai un débit de 760Ko/s et des couics audio avec des trainées de carrés (même avec des flux ne demandant que 200Ko/s) donc la bande-passante n'est pas en cause, la non-correction d'erreurs est plus probable


----------



## YSG (17 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un débit de 760Ko/s et des couics audio avec des trainées de carrés (même avec des flux ne demandant que 200Ko/s) donc la bande-passante n'est pas en cause, la non-correction d'erreurs est plus probable




Bonjour,
comment peut-on enregistrer le lien pour faire fonctionner VLC?
C'est un peu lourd de taper "mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u" à chaque fois.
merci


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2006)

il te suffit de rentrer http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans ton navigateur...
Cela devrait forcer le téléchargement de cette playlist.
Dès lors tu n'auras plus qu'à faire un double clic sur son icone (si les m3u sont associés à VLC)


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Janvier 2006)

je ne suis pas chez moi (ie pas en adsl Free) mais je crois qu'un simple "enregistrer sous" avait suffit ?


----------



## YSG (17 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas chez moi (ie pas en adsl Free) mais je crois qu'un simple "enregistrer sous" avait suffit ?




Un jeu d'enfant! 
Merci pour le tuyau.


----------



## rejane (17 Janvier 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> pour rediriger les ports il faut ouvrir l'utilitaire airport dans utilitaires (application)
> puis tu choisis l'onglet "mappage de ports"
> puis tu cliques sur ajouter et tu remplis par exemple comme ça:
> 
> ...



C'est beau tout ça, mais comment faires-vous pour raccorder la freebox(3) sur un iMac G4-800 (10.3.9) 
Merci d'avance


----------



## malhakine (17 Janvier 2006)

j'ai lu enormement de post sur l'activation et la configuration d'un routeur pour la multiTV Free mais aucun pas a pas clair et explicite (pour le novice que je suis) sur la BORNE AIRPORT EXPRESS. c'est desolant.

je n'arrive pas avoir les canaux tv ni sur le pc ni sur le mac.

ma freebox est branche en ethernet sur AEx qui fait office de routeur.

A L'AIDE.
J'y ai passé toute la sainte journée.


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2006)

tu as activé le service et les nouvelles cgv sur le site de free ?

quelle version de vlc as tu?

j'ai aussi une airport express et aucun port d'ouvert et cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## malhakine (17 Janvier 2006)

oui, tout est OK pour les cgv, le service...
VLC 8.0.4a de free et de crazy.

as-tu active le mode routeur sur ta freebox?
est-ce je dois activer le dhcp/Nat ou dhcp seule dans l'adm express?


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous !

avez-vous entendu parler d'une manip pour également pouvoir visualiser les chaine payantes de free sur l'ordi ? car perso j'ai canal + via free et ce serait cool de pouvoir enregistrer les films sur mon PB !
j'ai vu sur un forum PC que quelqu'un disait avoir toutes les chaines payantes dans sa playlists ... info ou intox ??


----------



## malhakine (18 Janvier 2006)

ayant parcouru des kilometres de forums, c'est une intox.
Tout ce qui a été dit, c'est de patienter.


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous !
> 
> avez-vous entendu parler d'une manip pour également pouvoir visualiser les chaine payantes de free sur l'ordi ? car perso j'ai canal + via free et ce serait cool de pouvoir enregistrer les films sur mon PB !
> j'ai vu sur un forum PC que quelqu'un disait avoir toutes les chaines payantes dans sa playlists ... info ou intox ??


Il n'y a (à ma connaissance) aucune manipulation permettant d'atteindre les chaines payantes.


----------



## YSG (18 Janvier 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous !
> 
> avez-vous entendu parler d'une manip pour également pouvoir visualiser les chaine payantes de free sur l'ordi ? car perso j'ai canal + via free et ce serait cool de pouvoir enregistrer les films sur mon PB !
> j'ai vu sur un forum PC que quelqu'un disait avoir toutes les chaines payantes dans sa playlists ... info ou intox ??




Canal+ via Free vaut-il le coût?
Est-ce que l'image se bloque de temps à autre quelques secondes?(comme les autres chaînes)
J'hésite à le prendre.
Merci du renseignement.:mouais:


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2006)

tout dépend de la qualité de la ligne...
en définitive... cela se bloquera-t-il ? p'tet ben qu'oui... p'tet ben qu'non


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2006)

YSG a dit:
			
		

> Canal+ via Free vaut-il le coût?
> Est-ce que l'image se bloque de temps à autre quelques secondes?(comme les autres chaînes)
> J'hésite à le prendre.
> Merci du renseignement.:mouais:


Salut !
En fait je l'ai pris car il y avait une offre à 15¤/mois pour le bouquet Canal+ (au lieu de 30¤ via Canal directement et sans avoir le décodeur - un truc en plus sous la tv non merci !)
Je dirais être satisfait à 85% du service . Je suis bien placé géographiquement donc j'ai une bonne qualité de réception, l'image qui se bloque cela arrive rarement et est très bref. Par contre quand tu programmes un enregistrement et qu'à ton retour tu constates que tu n'as pas tout le film parce que ta freebox a eu la bonne idée de se réinitialiser ou que l'image s'est gelée pour une raison inconnue, c'est un peu énervant car tu payes comme un abonné Canal mais tu n'as pas la garantie à 100% d'avoir la même stabilité du service vu que tu ne passe pas par leur décodeur . A toi de voir donc  ...


Quant à moi j'ai une question à la cantonnade : 

Quelle est la différence entre le VLC 8,0,4 que j'ai downloadé sur le site de free et le VLC-crazy que certains d'entre vous on évoqué ?

(je précise que chez moi tout fonctionne, le freeplayer ainsi que le multiposte sur les deux PB via le routeur et en wifi, de même que l'enregistrement avec freeTVrecorder) .


----------



## malhakine (19 Janvier 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> (je précise que chez moi tout fonctionne, le freeplayer ainsi que le multiposte sur les deux PB via le routeur et en wifi, de même que l'enregistrement avec freeTVrecorder) .


mais le wifi et routeur sur AExpress ou Freebox et si AEx comment as-tu configurer le tout?


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2006)

malhakine a dit:
			
		

> mais le wifi et routeur sur AExpress ou Freebox et si AEx comment as-tu configurer le tout?



carte wifi et mode routeur free .
sur le site de free dans mon compte, je suis allé dans ma config routeur pour rediriger les ports 31336 et 31337 en UDP sur les deux adresses IP des deux Powerbooks de chez moi . Et depuis plus de soucis !


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2006)

moi par contre j'ai configuré l'AE en routeur wifi, connectée en ethernet à la freebox utilisée comme modem uniquement : pas de ports ouverts sur l'AE, version de vlc : 0.8.4-fbx-2 et cela marche impec


----------



## labon (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'ai pas lu tous le forum, mais si ça peut en aider certains, voici un petit pas à pas qui marche chez moi et d'autres.

1 : j'active le service sur le site de Free et surtout, que j'accèpte les nouvelles conditions générales de vente (CGV)

2 : que j'attende 24 h que cela ai pris effet.

3 : sur mon routeur Wifi DI 624+ un autre, ce serait pareil, dans la partie pare-feu (Firewall), j'ajoute les lignes suivantes : 
Allow	WAN,212.27.38.253	LAN,192.168.0.255 UDP,*

Ca veut dire : Autoriser l'usage de tous les ports en UDP pour le trafic venant de l'IP 212.27.38.253 du côté du web (WAN)(celle du service de TV, c'est la même IP pour tout le monde) vers toutes les IP de mon réseau local (LAN) -192.168.0.255- (sur mon réseau local, les ip des ordis sont 192.168.0.2, 3, 4, 5, etc.).
Si votre réseau est en 192.168.1.x, alors vous devez mettre 192.168.1.255, etc.

L'intérêt est que on peut regarder la TV sur n'importe quel ordi du réseau, et même sur plusieurs ordi en même temps. Par rapport à d'autres solution, pas de DMZ qui expose 1 ordi du réseau, pas d'ouverture de tous les ports en UDP pour tout le monde, uniquement pour l'IP du service TV de Free. Donc, très peu de risque. En tout cas bien moins. Pas non plus de désactivation de votre routeur au profit de celui de la Freebox, certainement bien moins complet que votre Linksys, Dlink, Netgear ou autre.

4, et oui, c'est toujours pas fini, dans les préférences de partage (préférences systèmes, bouton partage), à l'onglet Coupe-feu, cliquer sur le bouton "Avancé...", et décocher "Bloquer le trafic UDP"

5, Lancer VLC (la version classique, non modifiée), charger la playlist, etc... Normalement, ça roule. Reste le problème du Wifi qui provoque quelques pertes d'images. Pourtant les débits demandés ne dépassent pas les 350 Ko/s

Voili voilou. Si ça en aide certains, tant mieux. Moi, ça roule.


----------



## malhakine (20 Janvier 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> moi par contre j'ai configuré l'AE en routeur wifi, connectée en ethernet à la freebox utilisée comme modem uniquement : pas de ports ouverts sur l'AE, version de vlc : 0.8.4-fbx-2 et cela marche impec



attends t'as reussi a avoir les service free avec AEx.
Dis-moi comment t'as fait pour configurer l'AEx précisement ?

car moi ca ne fonctionne tjours pas.:rose:
merci.


----------



## Sly73 (20 Janvier 2006)

Perso j'arrive pas à faire fonctionner FreePlayer, ça me met une erreur 80.
Ma config est la Freebox reliée à un routeur Linksys WRT54G et qui envoit la connexion à mon iBook.

Pouvez-vous me dire ce que je dois faire exactement dans la configuration de mon routeur et celle de mon iBook SVP.


----------



## Sly73 (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai essayé de brancher directement l'iBook en ethernet sur la freebox et j'ai le même problème (donc ça ne vient pas du routeur).
Je souhaite passer en monoposte (sur mon iBook) car j'ai la TV trop loin de la Freebox.
J'ai accepté il y a plus d'une semaine les nouvelles CGV de Free mais faut-il faire un réglage quelconque sur la Freebox (hormis la rebooter) ?
J'ai même essayé en désactivant le pare-feu de l'iBook et c'est toujours pareil.  
Je suis en non-dégroupé mais normalement je devrais au moins pouvoir accéder à la playlist.
Où est le problème ?


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2006)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en non-dégroupé mais normalement je devrais au moins pouvoir accéder à la playlist.
> Où est le problème ?


Le problème : tu as mis le doigt dessus tout seul : tu n'es pas dégroupé donc tu n'accèdes pas au service télévision.

Voir http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte le premier paragraphe dit, je cite :


			
				http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte a dit:
			
		

> C'est la possibilité offerte aux freenautes, *qui ont accès au service de télévision* et disposent d'une Freebox V3 ou V4, de regarder la télévision sur leur écran d'ordinateur en plus de leur écran de télévision.



Voilà : pour toi c'est fini.


----------



## Sly73 (20 Janvier 2006)

Ah oui effectivement ! Ils auraient pu mettre "dégroupés" ça aurait été plus clair ! 
Par-contre j'ai essayé en branchant à la TV et ça marche mais pour ce qui est des mods, c'est pour l'instant bien compliqué en ce qui concerne les versions Mac OS X.  
Du coup, j'ai aucune utilité de me servir de FreePlayer, autant brancher directement mon iBook à la TV !


----------



## fpoil (20 Janvier 2006)

malhakine a dit:
			
		

> attends t'as reussi a avoir les service free avec AEx.
> Dis-moi comment t'as fait pour configurer l'AEx précisement ?
> 
> car moi ca ne fonctionne tjours pas.:rose:
> merci.




euh... rien de particulier... aucun ports ouverts comme je l'ai déjà dit... juste le parefeu d'osx inactif


----------



## YSG (24 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un petit problème. Avec mon iBook G4 et une borne airport, le multiposte fonctionne très bien. 
Mais petit retour en arrière. J'ai essayé d'utiliser Freeplayer et là çà ne marche pas du tout. 
Sur mon écran télé, lorsque je séléctionne Freeplayer, il reste en rouge et ma playlist n'apparait pas.

Merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## YSG (24 Janvier 2006)

Une autre petite question.
Quel logiciel vaut-il mieux utiliser pour enregistrer le multiposte.
Peut-on enregistrer avec l'ordinateur éteint (faire une programmation pour les vacances par exemple).
J'ai un iBook G4 sous Mac OS 10.3.9 et une borne airport.


----------



## nobuane (25 Janvier 2006)

Oui tu peux   il faut que tu paramètre ton ordi dans préférences système (l'heure du démarrage de l'ordi ect...) ensuite moi j'utilise un petit logiciel pour enregistrer,il est programmable ...et fonctionne très bien: FreeLCFL


----------



## YSG (25 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu peux   il faut que tu paramètre ton ordi dans préférences système (l'heure du démarrage de l'ordi ect...) ensuite moi j'utilise un petit logiciel pour enregistrer,il est programmable ...et fonctionne très bien: FreeLCFL



Merci pour le logiciel.Par contre lorsque j'enregistre, je ne trouve pas le dossier (d'ailleurs il ne demande pas de lui donner un nom).Comment fais-tu?

As-tu un réponse à ma question #403?

Merci pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## YSG (25 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu peux   il faut que tu paramètre ton ordi dans préférences système (l'heure du démarrage de l'ordi ect...) ensuite moi j'utilise un petit logiciel pour enregistrer,il est programmable ...et fonctionne très bien: FreeLCFL




J'ai oublié, un autre soucis, dans préférences système où trouves-tu la programmation de l'ordinateur?

Merci:rose:


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Janvier 2006)

économiseur d'énegie, programmation.


----------



## YSG (26 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> économiseur d'énegie, programmation.



Merci, j'ai trouvé le programmateur. 

Par contre je ne trouve pas le fichier où s'enregistre ma vidéo:logiciel FreeLCFL. Où le trouver?

Et freeplayer ne fonctionne pas: en cliquant sur freeplayer sur l'écran télé, il passe au rouge sans ouvrir de page. Un tuyau? 

Merci


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

alors quand tu es dans freelcfl,tu clic sur réglage(a gauche) la tu as la fenêtre qui s'agrandit,

 ,a gauche "dossier"... tu clic sur dossier...et voila! si tu as d'autre questions n'hésite pas


----------



## YSG (26 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> alors quand tu es dans freelcfl,tu clic sur réglage(a gauche) la tu as la fenêtre qui s'agrandit,
> 
> ,a gauche "dossier"... tu clic sur dossier...et voila! si tu as d'autre questions n'hésite pas



ça ne marche pas. 
En appuyant sur REGARDER, je visionne une chaine.C'est OK.
En appuyant sur CAPTURER, l'enregistrement se met en route et lorsque j'arrête, il prépare le fichier.Mais après il n'y a rien dans le fichier videos.Comment dois-je procéder? Faut-il mettre un autre nom de fichier dans l'intitulé Dossiers?

D'autre part, si je programme, ce fichu logiciel ne démarre pas du tout????? 

Diagnostic docteur?!:sick:


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

Alors mon diagnostique:  

dans FreeLCFL: tu clic sur réglage a gauche...tu as la fenêtre qui s'ouvre...a droite dans dossier(sur le mot "dossier", tu clic dessus,il t'ouvre une fenêtre après tu choisis le répertoire et puis c'est bon

freeLCFL
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot12tq.jpg

Réglages
[img=http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5610/screenshot29dr.th.jpg]

Et dossier
[img=http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/3556/screenshot38ul.th.jpg]


et roule ma poule


----------



## silverkingz design (27 Janvier 2006)

moi je visionne que t'chi!
"regarder" ne donne rien!
merde!

et pis v'la tipa que mon freeboxtvrecorder se met a marcher maintenant!
qu'est-ce que c'est que ce delire!?

vivement que quelqu'un fabrique un soft simple, qui tourne sur toutes les machines avec  plusieurs options de mode 'record' :
genre 'high' - 'medium' 'small' / avi, mpeg, mp4, ipod et tout quoi!

mais il m'enregistre que france 2, meme quand je suis sur mtv!

pffffffff trop lourd!


----------



## silverkingz design (28 Janvier 2006)

OK:
"Lorsqu'une playlist par défaut est renseignée dans VLC, il arrive que certains enregistrements se font "

CF:

Limitations et problèmes connus:

Lorsque le débit n'est pas suffisant, certains enregistrements ne se font pas (fichier d'enregistrement dont la taille est à 4 ko) et la visualisation/enregistrement de plusieurs chaînes en simultané n'est pas possible.
Les enregistrements devraient se déclencher même lorsqu'on a quitté sa session, mais un bug l'empêche pour l'instant.
Lorsqu'une playlist par défaut est renseignée dans VLC, il arrive que certains enregistrements se font 
pour la première chaîne de la playlist au lieu de la chaîne voulue.
La liste des enregistrements contient tous les enregistrements, y compris ceux qui ne sont pas encore terminés.

>>> J'ai donc effacer la playlist de mes prefs de playlist dans VLC et...
coool ca marche!!!! YES 

&#8226;Reste plus qu'à savoir comment activer le désentrelancement linéaire par defaut dans vlc puisque freeboxtvrecorder empeche l'acces aux prefs de Vlc...
une idée?


----------



## YSG (28 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon diagnostique:
> 
> dans FreeLCFL: tu clic sur réglage a gauche...tu as la fenêtre qui s'ouvre...a droite dans dossier(sur le mot "dossier", tu clic dessus,il t'ouvre une fenêtre après tu choisis le répertoire et puis c'est bon
> 
> ...




 
j'ai suivi tout tes conseils en créant un dossier Télé sur le bureau puis j'ai appuyé sur capturer mais au final le dossier Télé reste vide. 
As-tu une explication?
Le logiciel marche t-il avec Mac OS 10.3.9 ?
Merci


----------



## billboc (28 Janvier 2006)

salut,

pourriez vous me dire quelles CGV sont validés chez vous ?
chez moi elle ne date que du 23/6/2005

"Les conditions Générales de Ventes du 23/06/2005 sont applicable à votre Forfait Free Haut Débit. "

pourtant j'ai validé et revalidé... louche, non ?

merci pour votre aide

Billboc


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Janvier 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> pourriez vous me dire quelles CGV sont validés chez vous ?
> chez moi elle ne date que du 23/6/2005
> ...




Les mêmes. 23/06/05, je pense qu'on les vaiide une fois pour toute et que la date doit correspondre au dernières modif du contrat et non à la date de valid.

Avec ça tout marche chez moi avec le Freeplayer et la TV. Ma freebox est derrière un routeur ethernet et une borne airport.

Pendant que je suis là, pour ceux qui enregistre avec VLC-crazy. Quel format de compression avez-vous trouvé qui march avec QT. pour moi, j'arrive à ouvrir avec VLC et certain avec Mplayer, mais pour l'instant aucun avec QT.

Merci


----------



## silverkingz design (28 Janvier 2006)

et les sauts d'images? 
sont-ils liés à la distance du relais?
ou au fait que l'on "surfe" pendant la lecture d'une chaine (utilisation de la bande bpassante)??
voir les deux?
...ou autre chose?

parce que un enregistrement "buggé" c'est un peu lourd...sans vouloir abuser...


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Janvier 2006)

et par rapport à ma question :
"comment activer le désentrelancement (linéaire par ex) par defaut dans vlc puisque freeboxtvrecorder empeche l'acces aux prefs de Vlc..."

une idée?


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Janvier 2006)

J'ai essayé les deux logiciels de programmation

DentiFreeX (ex FreeLCFL) qui est le plus abouti, vraiment convivial et ergonomique

et Magneto Free qui permet la multiprogrammation et la programmation plusieurs jours à l'avance très simplement via iCal

Les deux sont indispensables et marchent Nickel

si on y rajoute mpeg Streamclip pour lire avec quicktime et si on veut le fichier en décalé (timeshift) pendant qu'il se télécharge

Il ne reste plus à Free qu' à y mettre des chaînes un peu plus alléchantes (et en particulier les payantes pour ceux qui y sont abonnés)

   

je sais que les adresses ont déjà été données plus haut, mais un petit rappel de temps en temps c'est bien pratique up:    autocongratulations de moi-même par moi-même)


----------



## silverkingz design (29 Janvier 2006)

toujours via freebox tv recorder, où se trouve canal+ en clair?
ca existe?

et encore : comment regler le desentrelacement par defaut via freeboxtv recorder

et aussi : est-il possible de faire un enregistremetn directe en avi plutot que mpg?


----------



## Laurent_h (31 Janvier 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout essayé, mais rien à faire, j'ai constamment ce message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Exactement pareil !!!!
Quelle est l'astuce magique ????

Merci à vous.

Laurent


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Janvier 2006)

as-tu éssayé de rebooter ta freebox?


----------



## YSG (31 Janvier 2006)

Comment fonctionne MPEG streamclip?


----------



## benjdeparis (31 Janvier 2006)

*DERNIERES VERSIONS DES LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4 (maj. 29.01.06)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX (maj. 29.01.06)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.0 (maj. 28.01.06)*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.0.dmg?download
Note: logiciel gérant uniquement l'enregistrement et la programmation.

*MyFreeTV 2.01 (maj. 31.01.06)*
Forum et téléchargement: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19849
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici: 
http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release3.dmg
Compatible uniquement avec Tiger.
Tutorial d'installation: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733&start=30

-------------------------

Discussion et dernières mises à jour:
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19626


----------



## MortyBlake (31 Janvier 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Exactement pareil !!!!
> Quelle est l'astuce magique ????
> ...



ça dépend de votre config.

La première chose à faire et de vérifier que ça marche en direct, c'est à dire cable ethernet Freebox vers Mac après avoir rebooter la Freebox

Si ça ne marche pas, problème en amont :
- pas dégroupé
- pas de validation des conditions générale de vente
- débit trop faible

Si ça marche, problème de configuration du routage,

-vérifier l'absence de conflit de serveur (par exemple que la fonction de serveur soit activé à la fois sur la Freebox et l'Airport)
- vérifier que le Mac est en IP fixe (ou qu'au moins toujours la même soit attribuée si la distribution des adresses est en DHCP.

Puis voir les différents post ci-dessus en particulier là et là .

EN gros l'idée est d'autoriser de passage du flux de la Freebox à travers le routeur (ethernet ou WI-Fi)  vers le Mac.

Pour ça, il faut 

l'IP du routeur : 192.168.1.1 par exemple pour beaucoup de routeurs ou 10.0.0.1 pour l'airport si j'ai bonne mémoire
l'IP fixe du Mac : 192.168.1.x  ou 10.0.0.x par exemple
le port à autoriser  31336 ou 31337 (en UDP) avec VLC-crazy

ensuite il faut voir sur la doc du routeur comment ouvrir la passerelle sur le routeur.

Si ça marche en direct, préciser la config et on essayera de faire marcher.


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Janvier 2006)

freeboxTVRecorder 1.4 (maj. 29.01.06)

est super buggée pour moi
merde, on peut telecharger l'ancienne quelquepart?


----------



## YSG (31 Janvier 2006)

en enregistrant par programmation avec DentiFreeX, VLC-crazy s'ouvre en rafale.
Quelqu'un a une solution?

Autre question: comment compresser les fichiers enregistrés(lourd!!!!!) et les transferer sur un support(CD possible???) pour les lires sur un autre ordinateur ou lecteur de salon?

Merci


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Janvier 2006)

YSG je pense que ffmpeg peut faire ça, cherche dans le topic "video" : un paquet de posts a ce propos!


----------



## NicoNantes (31 Janvier 2006)

Je cherche a utiliser Freeboxtvrecoder, ils précisent :"Il ne faut pas activer de playlist par défaut dans VLC !!!"  comment faire pour le désactivé  ??


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Janvier 2006)

va dans preferences (de vlc), et va dans "playlist" , là tu selectionnes "playlist" et sur la droite vont apparaître 5 options dont "flux par defaut" :
effaces l'adresse html qui y figure.
fais "enregistrer" en bas a droite, et quittes l'appli,
redemarre ton appli freetvrecorder.


----------



## NicoNantes (1 Février 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> va dans preferences (de vlc), et va dans "playlist" , là tu selectionnes "playlist" et sur la droite vont apparaître 5 options dont "flux par defaut" :
> effaces l'adresse html qui y figure.
> fais "enregistrer" en bas a droite, et quittes l'appli,
> redemarre ton appli freetvrecorder.


Merci !!!! 
Lorsque je redémarre FreeboxTVrecorder et après avoir bien choisi le chemin de VLC, je clic sur TV off et rien ne se passe ... j'insiste et un message me dit "Erreur d'AppleScript sh: line 1: (3464) - No such process (1)"  
Je suis sur emac 1,25Ghz 768Mo de RAM avec OS X 10.3.9 avec un Freebox V3 
????


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Février 2006)

WOAH!

là...je ne sais pas, de toutes façons pour moi la version est moins stable que la précédente...


----------



## Laurent_h (1 Février 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Exactement pareil !!!!
> Quelle est l'astuce magique ????
> ...



Bonsoir à tous, 

L'astuce magique est tout simplement ....... LE DEBIT DESCENDANT !!!!!!!!!!

Je suis passé en mode "PATATE" via la console d'administration de Free; mon débit descendant est passé de 350 Ko/s à 430 Ko/s et depuis, ça marche.
Avec firewall OSX actif, sans rerouter aucun port de ma borne extreme et avec la version standard de VLC 0.8.4.    

Voila, pour ceux que ça peut aider...


----------



## NicoNantes (2 Février 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé en mode "PATATE" via la console d'administration de Free; mon débit descendant est passé de 350 Ko/s à 430 Ko/s et depuis, ça marche.


Merci !
Comment me rendre a ma "console d'administration de Free" ?? :hein: Le mode "PATATE" c'est quoi exactement ?? :hein:


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2006)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Comment me rendre a ma "console d'administration de Free" ?? :hein: Le mode "PATATE" c'est quoi exactement ?? :hein:



Bonjour, 
Sur le site de free, rubrique mon compte --> tu entres tes identifiants/mot de passe
Puis tu cliques sur le lien "reglage du ping" et tu choisis le mode "PATATE".
Tu attends 24h et ton débit change à la hausse (tes erreurs aussi si ta ligne est de mauvaise qualité).


----------



## silverkingz design (2 Février 2006)

mais le mode patate est moins stable non?


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2006)

Oui, le mode patate est un brin moins stable car il permet de passer outre une limite inférieure de sensibilité (noise margin). Cela permet de récupérer un peu de débit supplémentaire.

Mais pour des lignes de 2500 m (limite théorique d'accès au service tv), c'est aussi le seul moyen d'accéder à un service tv à peu près normal (moins de gels d'image) même si c'est au prix d'erreurs plus nombreuses.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le mode patate est un brin moins stable car il permet de passer outre une limite inférieure de sensibilité (noise margin). Cela permet de récupérer un peu de débit supplémentaire.
> 
> Mais pour des lignes de 2500 m (limite théorique d'accès au service tv), c'est aussi le seul moyen d'accéder à un service tv à peu près normal (moins de gels d'image) même si c'est au prix d'erreurs plus nombreuses.



Ben chez moi, c'est à 3600m du DSLAM et la TV fonctionne nickel dans ce mode...
Dans les autres modes, j'ai des gels d'images.


----------



## NicoNantes (2 Février 2006)

je viens de passer en mode patate ... j'ai lu un peu partout "risques d' erreurs et des pertes de paquets", pertes de paquets ???  :hein:  ça veut dire quoi ??? . Concrètement ci cela m'arrive en retournant sur mode normal, le lendemain la freebox remarche et tout redevins comme avant ?


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2006)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer en mode patate ... j'ai lu un peu partout "risques d' erreurs et des pertes de paquets", pertes de paquets ???  :hein:  ça veut dire quoi ??? . Concrètement ci cela m'arrive en retournant sur mode normal, le lendemain la freebox remarche et tout redevins comme avant ?



Exactement ....


----------



## silverkingz design (3 Février 2006)

et oui "NicoNantes", c'est "qu'est-ce que je disais"...


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Février 2006)

j'ai enregistré un truc via freebox tv recorder puis l'ai repassé dans mpeg stream clip, pour pouvoir l'importer et le remonter via imovie, puis je l'ai re-exporter en .dv pour le graver dans toast en format dvd:
ca marche sans peine, sans se fatiguer... :les doigts dans le nez, les yeux fermés!
"trop d'la bombe baby" comme on dit!

dingue!

ca me fait plaisir de partager ce succes avec vous.


----------



## brome (5 Février 2006)

Content pour toi.  


			
				silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> puis je l'ai re-exporter en .dv pour le graver dans toast en format dvd


Par contre... je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtises, mais sachant que le flux provenant de la freebox est en MPEG-2 et qu'un DVD est lui aussi encodé en MPEG-2, il me semble que ton passage par le format DV est superflu.


----------



## benjdeparis (6 Février 2006)

*LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4 (maj. 29.01.06)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) /
Conversion des vidéos en mpeg4 et format pour iPod.

*DentiFreeX (maj. 05.02.06)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip
Note: incompatible avec Mac OS 10.4.x en ce qui concerne l'enregistrement, la programmation et le timeshifting. 
Version optimisée pour Mac OS 10.4.x à venir...
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Liens vers les programmes TV / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) / Gestion des chaînes favorites / Ouverture directe des vidéos enregistrées.

*iMagneto 1.1.2 (maj. 05.02.06)*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.1.2.dmg?download
Note: compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.
Description: Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Choix des codecs vidéos et audios et de la qualité d'enregistrement.

*MyFreeTV 2.09 (maj. 04.02.06)*
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: ftp://myfreetv:rom@rom1v.myftp.org/MyFreeTV.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.
Tutorial d'installation: http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1745433.html
Merci à Switcheremac.
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) / Affichage des audiences.


----------



## NicoNantes (6 Février 2006)

Merci Benjdeparis pour cette liste !!!!
- je suis en mode patate depuis quelque jours et pas de problèmes !!!  
- problème idem, FreeboxTVRecorder ne me donne toujours pas d'image


----------



## YSG (16 Février 2006)

Pour compresser les fichiers enregistrés sous DentiFreeX, quel logiciel vaut-il mieux utiliser: ffmpeg ou MPEG Streamclip?
Quels sont leurs diffèrences?:rateau: 
Merci


----------



## silverkingz design (17 Février 2006)

bah oui "brome" mais il fallait que je l'enregistre mon montage...donc...
comme je n'aime pas idvd...

sinon aujourd'hui : plus d'image via freeboxtv recorder : comprends po.


----------



## Bibi75 (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 
sous Mac Intel avec VLC version 0.8.4 svn ça marche mais l'image est verte et rose  quelqu'un sait-il comment arranger ça?
MAJ: c'est réglé, j'ai mis sortie vidéo en "video quartz"


----------



## Rockford (19 Février 2006)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> sous Mac Intel avec VLC version 0.8.4 svn ça marche mais l'image est verte et rose  quelqu'un sait-il comment arranger ça?
> MAJ: c'est réglé, j'ai mis sortie vidéo en "video quartz"




essaye ca:

aller dans VLC/preférences/Vidéo/Output modules (cliquer sur le bouton "Avancé" en bas de la fenêtre) et choisir "Vidéo Quartz" dans le module de sortie vidéo.


----------



## Rockford (19 Février 2006)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> sous Mac Intel avec VLC version 0.8.4 svn ça marche mais l'image est verte et rose  quelqu'un sait-il comment arranger ça?
> MAJ: c'est réglé, j'ai mis sortie vidéo en "video quartz"



oups, je n'ai pas lu la fin du message

désolé, mille excuses, non je n'ai pas d'autre solution


----------



## super-paul0 (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous
J'essaye pour la première fois d'avoir la télé. 
Je copie le lien de free.
Ca marche mais la playlist ne s'affiche pas et ça passe directement sur france 2; Donc je n'ai que france 2 pour l'instant :rose: 
C'est normal ?


----------



## benout (20 Février 2006)

Je pense qu'il faut juste que tu affiches la playlist. c'est normal que ca démarre sur France 2 qui est la première "piste" de la playlist.


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> J'essaye pour la première fois d'avoir la télé.
> Je copie le lien de free.
> Ca marche mais la playlist ne s'affiche pas et ça passe directement sur france 2; Donc je n'ai que france 2 pour l'instant :rose:
> C'est normal ?



C'est normal si tu n'as pas appuyé sur le second bouton à droite du volume sur le contrôleur, ou fait MAJ+pomme+P, ou encore fenêtre > liste de le leture. 
Sinon, non.


----------



## super-paul0 (20 Février 2006)

Ca Marche... génial  Merci


----------



## silverkingz design (21 Février 2006)

moi plus rien ne marche!
merde!


----------



## RODRI (23 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rebooté, arrêté le Firewall et LittleSnicht et ça marche
> par contre j'ai pas trouvé comment ouvrir deux fenêtres...


comment arrêté le Firewall et LittleSnicht ?

un nouveau membre


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2006)

Dans les préférences systèmes, tu désactives Little snirch (encore faut-il l'avoir installé).
Pour le pare feu, idem : ça se passe dans partage, onglet pare feu.

A noter que je n'ai jamais eu besoin de désactiver le mien, j'ai juste autorisé l'accès aux bons ports, je ne sais plus lesquels, mais j'ai trouvé toutes les infos dans ce fil.

Bonne journée, et bienvenue


----------



## Laurent_h (23 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> A noter que je n'ai jamais eu besoin de désactiver le mien, j'ai juste autorisé l'accès aux bons ports, je ne sais plus lesquels, mais j'ai trouvé toutes les infos dans ce fil.



Bonjour, 

Je n'ai jamais coupé le pare-feu non plus, ni meme autorisé un port particulier. Et j'utilise la version standard de VLC. 0.8.4

Laurent


----------



## Jean-Marie (23 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai enregistré une émission d'une heure ce qui me fait un fichier d'environ 1,3Go et je veux l'enregistrer sur un DVD via iDVD. Quelle conversion dois-je utiliser dans MPEG Streamclip pour en faire un fichier qui tienne sur le DVD ? Car j'ai fait un .MOV avec les réglages par défaut, mais il fait 23Go et j'ai pas encore trouvé des DVD de cette taille


----------



## dynozor (24 Février 2006)

a ta place j'essaierais les .ts 
en tout cas, j'ai remarqué que c'etait les formats des fichiers videos des DVD du commerce.


----------



## Jean-Marie (24 Février 2006)

dynozor a dit:
			
		

> a ta place j'essaierais les .ts
> en tout cas, j'ai remarqué que c'etait les formats des fichiers videos des DVD du commerce.


J'ai essayé, mais le .ts n'est pas reconnu par iDVD


----------



## silverkingz design (27 Février 2006)

bon c'est quoi le meilleur soft?
y-a-t-il des mises à jour?
on dirait que c'est mort!
moi plus rien ne marche, ca me deprime!


----------



## Jean-Marie (27 Février 2006)

Ben FreeboxTVrecorder, ça marcher nickel....


----------



## frolick10 (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu les 24 Pages de ce topic et j'ai rien trouvé pour résoudre ceci :

Freeplayer activé et fonctionnel, VLC version FREE ok (Désactivation parefeu, routeur D link 604 débranché... pour simplifier les choses).

=> J'ai la TV classique et VLC a acquis la liste de lecture des programmes. Lorsque je selectionne une chaine, cela n'ouvre pas de fenêtre de lecture... mais la chaine change sur la TV classique (mode Freeplayer) ca me fait un controle via le mac et en mode Freebox Tv c'est la télecommande qui change les prog (ca c'est normal )

Que ce passe t il?


----------



## freefl (5 Mars 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Que ce passe t il?


Je n'en sais rien mais essaye avec DentifreeX http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum.


----------



## frolick10 (13 Mars 2006)

merci ca fonctionne!! me reste plus qu'a savoir configurer mon routeur D-link604... pour faire profiter les autres ordis


----------



## Lamar (14 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais enregistrer certains programmes, puis couper certains passages et compiler tout ça sur un cd ou dvd pour les lire sur un lecteur de divx récent. J'aimerais faire les coupures et montages avec Quicktime (pro) et / ou iMovie. Quels format d'enregistrement dois-je choisir ? Je précise que je pense utiliser le logiciel Freeboxtvrecorder (dont j'ai trouvé le lien ici fourni par Benjdeparis (cdb à suivre), qu'il en soit remercié).
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## looker (19 Avril 2006)

Le bon utilitaire est MPEG streamclip INDISPENSABLE !
http://www.squared5.com/


----------



## Lamar (19 Avril 2006)

Merci looker !

Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis passé en mode patate et résultat des courses c'est une catastophe. Je suis à 2030 m du central et je ne pouvais plus recevoir la télé correctement ni sur la tv ni avec vlc. En plus il faut attendre 24 h pour que le ping soit remis au standard (tous les jours entre minuit et 2 h simplement). A essayer avec précautions et pas alors que l'on souhaite voir un programme important !


----------



## MarcMame (19 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé en mode patate et résultat des courses c'est une catastophe. Je suis à 2030 m du central et je ne pouvais plus recevoir la télé correctement ni sur la tv ni avec vlc


Les modes *FastPath* et plus particulièrement le mode *Patate* sont vraiment réservés aux lignes très proche du DSLAM ayant une faible atténuation.  < 1000m et < 15dB réel et même dans ces conditions, des problèmes peuvent quand même survenir. 
Mais quand on est proche du DSLAM et qu'on a déjà un débit réel (IP) de plus de 15Mbps en mode normal, le mode Patate n'apporte pas grand chose de plus si ce n'est une légère amélioration du ping, bref, le mode Patate n'a pas grand interet pour personne.


----------



## jef31 (22 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous je n arrive pas a ouvrir free sur mon mac a chaque fois que j ouvre playlistm3u avec vlc celui ci quitte innopunement pouvez vous m aider merci:rose:


----------



## MarcMame (22 Avril 2006)

Tu n'as pas l'impression d'être un peu leger dans les détails.... ?
De plus, tu pourrais éviter de poser plusieurs fois la même question un peu partout.


----------



## dvd (18 Août 2006)

diff&#233;rents players ici: http://www.freeplayer.org/comparatif/index.php?comparateur=freeplayer


----------



## yul (19 Août 2006)

Salut,
Je suis dégroupé depuis hier; et ce matin j' ai essayé le Multiposte. Impossible de le faire fonctionner, le ping est bon dans le test avec l'utilitaire réseau, mais VLC m' affiche l'erreur suivante :  

main: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80 failed: Operation timed out
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80 failed: Operation timed out
access_http: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 80 failed: Operation timed out
access_mms: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:80
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
macosx: Error: Unable to open 'http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'

 
Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution...
Merci@+:love:


----------



## teo (20 Août 2006)

tu as ouvert le port 8080 dans le Parefeu de MacOS X dans Partage ?


----------



## yul (21 Août 2006)

Mon pare feu n'est pas actif...


----------



## yul (21 Août 2006)

Ovrir le port Ok, mais dans quelle endroit de partage, il y a plein d'option possible... Et si mon parefeu n'est pas actif, cela ne devrait pas géner???


----------



## teo (21 Août 2006)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Ovrir le port Ok, mais dans quelle endroit de partage, il y a plein d'option possible... Et si mon parefeu n'est pas actif, cela ne devrait pas géner???


Non effectivement, je ne pense pas.
Sinon, de manière générale dans _Partage_, tu vas dans _Coupe Feu_, et là tu crées un _Nouveau_, tu choisis dans le Menu déroulant, _Autres_, tu entres les ports ou le port désiré(s), et dans _Description_ tu dis ce que c'est pour référence (Free, MSN, AIM, Gnutella, etc.), et tu valides. Il se rajoute à la fin de la liste. C'est tout


----------



## ptit pio 92 (28 Août 2006)

B[FONT=&quot]onjour tous,

Utilisez vous une télécommande pour gérer le multiposte depuis votre mac ? Je souhaite en acheter une pour mon imac G5 et je préfère être sur que cela marche bien... 

 Merci d'avance [/FONT]


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

Ben je savais pas qu'on pouvait utiliser de t&#233;l&#233;commande avec son Mac (celle de Free ce serait bien cool mais je ne sais pas comment faire vu que je n'ai pas d'IR sur mon Mini), &#224; part &#233;ventuellement mon t&#233;l&#233;phone et un _Sailing Clicker_ ou &#233;quivalent...

Int&#233;ress&#233; si &#231;a marche


----------



## ptit pio 92 (29 Août 2006)

et bien sur la derniere generation d'imac tu as maintenant une télécommande mais je ne sais pas si elle te permet de changer de chaine... J'aurais ptre du creer un nouveau sujet


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

bah, &#231;a rentre bien ici dans le cadre de cette discussion aussi (&#224; mon gout).
Mais c'est vrai que les r&#233;ponses d&#233;pendront beaucoup du mat&#233;riel


----------



## TitaNantes (17 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir une FreeBoxHD et l'ai installée hier soir.

J'ai bien entendu activé le WiFi et le Routeur de la Freebox.
Tous mes Macs se connectent via Airport sur la FreeBox.
Et tout fonctionne (Internet, Téléphonie, Télévision).

Par contre, je ne peux voir la télévisions que sur un poste. Je m'explique.
Si j'allume la freebox HD, l'image passe bien sur ma télévision, mais les Macs ne peuvent pas en profiter via VLC, mis à part la chaîne diffusée sur la Télé.

Si je laisse le boîtier HD en veille, le premier Mac qui a lancé VLC profite de l'image Télé, les autres ET le téléviseur n'affichent rien.

Il doit y avoir un problème de ports à rediriger et/ou configurer, mais malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions  .

Avez-vous des idées pour me "débloquer"  ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Septembre 2006)

TitaNantes a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir une FreeBoxHD et l'ai install&#233;e hier soir.
> 
> J'ai bien entendu activ&#233; le WiFi et le Routeur de la Freebox.
> Tous mes Macs se connectent via Airport sur la FreeBox.
> ...



Le nombre de clients en multiposte est limit&#233; par la qualit&#233; de connextion. Chaque flux demande 3,5 Mbs donc si tu as une connexion &#224; 7Mbs tu peux regarder une chaine sur ta TV et au max une chaine sur un Mac en multiposte...


----------



## TitaNantes (17 Septembre 2006)

Merci *DarkOrange* pour ce début de réponse  .

Mais avant de recevoir la version HD de la FreeBox, j'avais une version 3.
Et, sans problème, je pouvais recevoir la télévision sur mon téléviseur et, simultanément, sur 2 voire 3 Mac's  .

Le passage à la FreeboxHD n'a pas changé la qualité de ma connexion  .


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Septembre 2006)

Non mais il a apporté pas mal de problèmes... Perso ma V4 fonctionnait beaucoup mieux...

Consulte le forum de Freenews.


----------

